# Auf Döbel, Aland & Co. mit „Raubfischmethoden” / UL-Fliege-Friedfisch-Eck



## geomas (23. Juni 2020)

Für Diskussionen zum Thema auf Cypriniden (Rapfen außenvor) mit Köfi, Fischfetzen, Wobbler, Spinner und Co.

Bitte nichts zur Angelei auf Barsche, Hecht, Zander, Wels und Aal und nix zu Salmoniden.


Konkrete Frage: Angelei mit „Fischhappen” auf Döbel: Hechte sind in allen „meinen” Döbelgewässern vertreten. 
Welches Vorfach ist geeignet? Kevlar? Dünnes Titangeflecht wie „Knot2Kinky”?

Mit Mono und auch FC würde ich mich angesichts der Hechtgefahr aktuell nicht wohlfühlen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Kevlar?



Forget it, null hechtsicher. Das ist zwar abriebs- aber nicht schnittfest (Hechtzähne sind rasiermesserscharfe "Doppelblatt-Dolche" - auch bei Schniepeln). Etwas besser ist das natürlich bei fetten Kevlar-Wallervorfächern. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass Du mit 1,4 oder 1,6 mm auf Döbel losziehen willst.

Darum entweder Stahl oder Titan verwenden. Auf Halbfriedfische würde ich persönlich das nicht ummantelte AFW 7x7 in 6 kg einsetzen - das ist fast weicher als normale Mono, schön dünn und antiglitzer-brüniert. Sowie bei sauberer Verarbeitung sehr zuverlässig. Mit den kleinsten Drennan-Hülsen super quetschbar, die passen hervorragend dazu.

Bei Naturköder-Vorfächern: Direkt am Haken lässt sich das AFW 7x7 auch sehr gut mit normaler NK-Wicklung plus Schlauchsicherung anbringen - dann brauchst Du nur am oberen Vorfachende eine Quetschhülse.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

1 x 19 irgendwo zwischen 3 und 6 kg. Wobei ich bei Ködern á la "halber Sardelle" in puncto Hecht keinen Aufwand betreiben würde, außer es hat den E. lucius in Massen. Denn dann dürfte man auch keinen Wurm, oder Boilie mehr ohne schlechtes Gewissen mehr einholen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2020)

Für cyprinidentaugliche Fischfetzen reicht ein Monovorfach.
Hechtbeifänge sind fast ausgeschlossen.


----------



## geomas (23. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Tipps!

Die Fischfetzen-Angelei auf Döbel werd ich sicher dieses Jahr noch probieren. 
Mini-Wobbler sind auch unterwegs, vielleicht klappts dann mal wieder mit nem Aland oder eben auch nem Döbel.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juni 2020)

__





						Raub-Döbel: Döbelpirsch mit Köderfisch
					

Angeln auf Döbel mit totem Köderfisch




					www.classycatchers.de


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> 
> Die Fischfetzen-Angelei auf Döbel werd ich sicher dieses Jahr noch probieren.
> Mini-Wobbler sind auch unterwegs, vielleicht klappts dann mal wieder mit nem Aland oder eben auch nem Döbel.



Versuche bitte dann in diesem Falle unbedingt die Spro Ikiru 38. Langsam geführt und kurz über die Spitze getwitcht. Für mich mit die besten Wobbler auf Döbel.
Preislich top, Laufverhalten und Wurfweite sind unglaublich. Einfach die Ufer und Böschungen absuchen. 
4 Gramm und laufen auf ca 50cm Tiefe.


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr interessanter Artikel, sozusagen mit fast-freier Leine. Leider schreibt Schmidt nichts zur Köderfischgrösse. Was meint ihr welche grösse wäre angemessen?


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Ideal sind schlanke Fischlein bis max. 10 cm - eher etwas darunter. Will man aktiv fischen, am besten Lauben, oder etwas in der Art. Zum eher passiven anbieten eignen sich auch Sardellen (Anchovis...) aus der Tiefkühltruhe. Fürs aktive Fischen sind diese sehr aromatischen Meeresfische leider auch mit Bait Elastic etwas arg weich. Aber mit einiger Zurückhaltung geht auch das.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2020)

5 - 8cm würde ich sagen.
So lang sind auch meine Fiscfetzen immer.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Angeblich geht auch geräucherter Hering (Bückling) sehr gut als Fetzen. Habe ich aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2020)

Hmm, hmm, so kleine Fischlein (5cm) sind ohne Senke garnicht leicht zu beschaffen. Übrigens steht in dem verlinkten Artikel das dort die Döbel Sardinen verschmäht haben


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2020)

Bückling?
Da hab ich noch nix von gehört und bin auch eher skeptisch.


----------



## Minimax (23. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bückling?
> Da hab ich noch nix von gehört und bin auch eher skeptisch.



Wetten das klappt, wenn man ihn mit Curry einpudert?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Artikel, sozusagen mit fast-freier Leine. Leider schreibt Schmidt nichts zur Köderfischgrösse. Was meint ihr welche grösse wäre angemessen?



Nicht über 8cm, eher darunter. Und schau bitte auch in eure Landesbestimmungen, welche Art von Köfis du verwenden darfst, ob nur aus dem eigenen Gewässer, Meeresfische erlaubt sind usw.
Das ist nicht immer überall gleich geregelt, da gab es zb bei uns hier lange Zeit ne Art Grauzone, weil es bei einigen Ködern nirgends definiert wurde, weder ja noch nein.

Fettige Meeresfische wie Hering und Makrele oder auch div. Konserven funzen im Sommer einfach mal gar nicht. Das ist einfach ein Köder für den Winter, wo Nahrung knapp wird und die Fische möglichst mit geringstem Aufwand nen hohen Energiebedarf decken müssen. Da spielt Fett und Geruch ne sehr wichtige Rolle.
Im Sommer läuft sehr viel über Reflexe, sprich helle und sehr bewegliche Köder.

Du kannst auch einfach nen 10cm Rotauge der Länge nach halbieren und als "Flatterschwanz" anbieten, da kann mitunter schon ein einziges Rotauge für den ganzen Tag reichen.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2020)

Streifen von Tintenfischtuben gehen auch. Sie sind zwar nicht der Brüller, aber wenn man reichlich Grundeln hat, überstehen die deutlich länger, als ein Fischfetzen.


----------



## geomas (23. Juni 2020)

Na das ist ja schon mal ne Menge an Input - vielen Dank!

So einen länglichen Fischfetzen („Flatterschwanz”) kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen an Stellen mit knackiger Strömung.
Ich hatte tatsächlich zuerst an (See-)Fischkonserven gedacht, also werde ich mir die vermutlich aufheben für Herbst und Winter.


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2020)

Einen der angeblich besten Fischköder gibt es ja bei uns auf dem Kontinent nicht. In englischen Angelläden sind sie jedoch vakuumiert vetreten "Pieces of Lamprey" - Stücke von Neunaugen. Ich habe einmal der Eröffnung so einer Verpackung beigewohnt. Seitdem glaube ich auch, dass es kein Verlust ist, dass diese Stinkbomben bei uns nicht im Handel sind.


----------



## geomas (24. Juni 2020)

Die Rundmäuler gibts in nem Flüsschen in der Nähe. Selbstverständlich lasse ich die hier selten gewordenen „Biester” in Ruhe und werde auch nüscht diesbezügliches importieren.

Jetzt für den Sommer werde ich wohl längliche Fischfetzen probierenn (in stärkerer Strömung) und im Winter aromastarke Alternativen, evtl. Konserven, antesten. 
Von den von Rusty empfohlenen Wobblern sind ein paar auf dem Weg. 

Mein erster auf „Raubfischköder” gefangener Fisch überhaupt war ein Aland (auf nen DDR-Spinner, ich hatte keinen Raubfischschein, psst!), auch deshalb finde ich das Thema „räubernde Cypriniden” interessant.
Irgendwo sah ich mal ein Video über richtig fette Haff-Brassen, die mit Fischfetzen gefangen wurden.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Die Rundmäuler gibts in nem Flüsschen in der Nähe. Selbstverständlich lasse ich die hier selten gewordenen „Biester” in Ruhe und werde auch nüscht diesbezügliches importieren.
> 
> Jetzt für den Sommer werde ich wohl längliche Fischfetzen probierenn (in stärkerer Strömung) und im Winter aromastarke Alternativen, evtl. Konserven, antesten.
> Von den von Rusty empfohlenen Wobblern sind ein paar auf dem Weg.
> ...


Ja viele Friedfische werden mit zunehmendem Alter räuberisch ,das hatte mich teilweise auch schon oft gewundert ,gerade bei Brassen ! Die waren für mich eigentlich immer ein Symbol als Friedfisch !
Aber selbst Die 
Wahrscheinlich steigt ab eines gewissen Formates der Energiebedarf und wird soooo abgedeckt. 
Man merkt allerdings das dann bei Fischen sowie Angelnethoden die Grenzen fließend sind!  Es gibt nicht nur schwarz oder weiß 

Trotzdem ist es bestimmt eine Herausforderung Brassen mit Kunstködern oder aktiv geführten Naturködern dingfest zu machen! 


LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Einen der angeblich besten Fischköder gibt es ja bei uns auf dem Kontinent nicht. In englischen Angelläden sind sie jedoch vakuumiert vetreten "Pieces of Lamprey" - Stücke von Neunaugen. Ich habe einmal der Eröffnung so einer Verpackung beigewohnt. Seitdem glaube ich auch, dass es kein Verlust ist, dass diese Stinkbomben bei uns nicht im Handel sind.


Im Amiland gibt es Vertreter dieser Gattung manchmal zu Hauf !
Habe mal durch einen Zufall, Arbeitern eines Sperrwerks dabei zugesehen, wie Sie eine Art Überlauf gereinigt haben! Die haben die Viecher mit Schaufeln daraus gescheppt und in Fässer verfrachtet! 
Leider endet hier die Zuständigkeit des Threads sonst hätte ich von der anschließenden Verwendung berichtet und wie die dortigen Angler Sie als Köfi verwendet hatten 
Aber ich habe auch nicht wirklich genaue Informationen auf welche Zielfische genau, man damit alles angeln kann! 

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube Brassen sind neben den Döbeln die am stärksten zu Räuber mutierten Friedfische. Dann kommen aber auch schon Rotfedern und ja, Ükel.
Was die Größe angeht, so würde ich nicht über 6cm gehen, des ist schon groß. Größer war ich auch nie mit Gummi oder Wobbler erfolgreich.
Als Kind war ich sehr oft Beisitzer bei meinem Onkel. Er liebte das Aal Angeln. Eine mit Wurm, eine mit Fischlein. Die Fische fing er immer direkt vorher und war sehr penibel zwecks Größe. Seine waren auch immer so klein. Er fing ohne Senke innerhalb von ein paar Minuten. Ganz dünne Schnur, kleinsten Haken. Vor allem OHNE Pose. Er zog dafür ein Mini Kügelchen aus Styropor auf die Schnur zur Bisserkennung. Minikügelchen aus Brot auf den Haken und gut. Klappte immer mit sehr kleinen Fischlein und ohne Aufwand.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich glaube Brassen sind neben den Döbeln die am stärksten zu Räuber mutierten Friedfische. Dann kommen aber auch schon Rotfedern und ja, Ükel.
> Was die Größe angeht, so würde ich nicht über 6cm gehen, des ist schon groß. Größer war ich auch nie mit Gummi oder Wobbler erfolgreich.
> Als Kind war ich sehr oft Beisitzer bei meinem Onkel. Er liebte das Aal Angeln. Eine mit Wurm, eine mit Fischlein. Die Fische fing er immer direkt vorher und war sehr penibel zwecks Größe. Seine waren auch immer so klein. Er fing ohne Senke innerhalb von ein paar Minuten. Ganz dünne Schnur, kleinsten Haken. Vor allem OHNE Pose. Er zog dafür ein Mini Kügelchen aus Styropor auf die Schnur zur Bisserkennung. Minikügelchen aus Brot auf den Haken und gut. Klappte immer mit sehr kleinen Fischlein und ohne Aufwand.


Das wird gar nicht mal so selten praktiziert an der freien Leine angeln ! Auch die Styroporkugel als Pilotkugel ist nix schlechtes 
Von daher hat er viel richtig gemacht 

LG


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juni 2020)

Mir hat letztens ein Vereinskollege (das ist Minimax‘ Brandenburger Angler) ein paar Stinte gegeben, sauer eingelegt. Die hatten fast eine gummiartige Konsistenz und die waren so um die 7cm. Angeblich eine Macht für alle möglichen Fische: Barsch, Forelle, Zander, Aal, Hecht.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juni 2020)

Hm...wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert, wenn in der Aufzählung nicht Döbel, Alande u Brassen fehlen würden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Juni 2020)

@rustaweli 
Einer meinen liebsten Beiträge und meine Angelei mit Köfi. 

@geomas 
Ich betreib diese Angelei ja schon seit sehr vielen Jahren und kann dir eines sagen, du wirst anfangs deine Probleme haben den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu finden wann du anschlägst. Meine Methode mit Köfi ist den mit der Pose abtreiben zu lassen, für dein Flüßchen Y genau das Richtige.
Die Montage wird komplett auf der mono Hauptschnur gebunden sprich Schwimmer-Blei-Ventilschlauch-Haken.
Der Köfi in meinen Falle eig immer ne Laube wird im Maul angeködert und "vortreibend" gefischt.
Bei einem Biss darfst du keinesfalls den Widerstand zusehr aufbauen sondern leicht ziehen lassen, wird dem Aitel der Widerstand zu groß spuckt er dir alles wider aus.
Das dein Biss kein Rapfen sondern ein Aitel ist siehst du am Köfi da dieser in der Schwanzpartie gequetscht ist. Diesen Köder müsstest du jetzt eig Wechseln da in meist keiner mehr anschaut. Die Lauben sind bei mir schon großer wie es hier eig empfohlen wird. Meine Empfehlung wären so ab 8cm bis max 14cm, "wer an gscheidn fanga will brauch ah an gscheiden Köderfisch".
Es wird Tage geben da schauen sie dir keinen Köfi an, sobald du auf ne Semmelflocke wechselst fängst einen um den anderen.....Dickkopf eben.
Wenn dus aber mal raus hast und die ersten Fische fängst wirds für dich ne schöne Angelei genauso wie es im CC Beitrag beschrieben ist.


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja viele Friedfische werden mit zunehmendem Alter räuberisch ,das hatte mich teilweise auch schon oft gewundert ,gerade bei Brassen ! Die waren für mich eigentlich immer ein Symbol als Friedfisch !
> Aber selbst Die
> Wahrscheinlich steigt ab eines gewissen Formates der Energiebedarf und wird soooo abgedeckt.
> Man merkt allerdings das dann bei Fischen sowie Angelnethoden die Grenzen fließend sind!  Es gibt nicht nur schwarz oder weiß
> ...


Was ist ein kleines Augenrot, gerade eben dem Larvendasein entschlüpft, das sich wacker Phytoplankton einhilft... ein reiner Friedfisch!?


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Was ist ein kleines Augenrot, gerade eben dem Larvendasein entschlüpft, das sich wacker Phytoplankton einhilft... ein reiner Friedfisch!?


Wenn du das  so schreibst bringst du mich schon fast ins Grübeln. .....
Die Gliederung der Biologie zwischen Fried und Raubfisch habe ich niemals in Frage gestellt!  Mich nur mit Ausnahmen davon abgefunden die dann zB wie beim Aaland später zum tragen kamen! 
Wenn man sich das durch den Kopf gehen lässt, stellt sich einem fast die Frage " wo fängt Raubfisch  an und wo hört Friedfisch auf? 
Für mich waren immer Raubfische solche die sich von anderen Fischen ernähren! 
Aber das ist wohl etwas zu einfach! 
Wahrscheinlich muss man das Wort vorwiegend gebrauchen ?
Ich glaube in einem neuen Leben suche ich mir ein einfacheres Hobby !


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn du das  so schreibst bringst du mich schon fast ins Grübeln... Wenn man sich das durch den Kopf gehen lässt, stellt sich einem fast die Frage " wo fängt Raubfisch  an und wo hört Friedfisch auf?
> Für mich waren immer Raubfische solche die sich von anderen Fischen ernähren!
> Aber das ist wohl etwas zu einfach!


Es endet und beginnt dort, wo die Tegometallragale enden und beginnen. Wo plötzlich keine Wobbler mehr sind und die Fülle der gebundenen Haken anfängt. 

Man wird der Sache wohl, wenigstens biologisch, am ehesten gerecht, wenn man in bezahnte und unbezahnte Kiefer trennt und selbst da gibt es unfassbare Grenzgänger, wie adulte Döbel, Rapfen, oder Waller, die sich auf Boilies und Pellets eingestellt haben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß in meinem Umfeld von mehreren größeren Karpfen, die an feinem Stahl auf tote Zander-Köderfischlis gefangen wurden und die Köfis jeweils normal gefressen hatten. Obwohl die da bestimmt nicht an Nahrungsmangel leiden.

Karpfen hauen sich ja bei Gelegenheit auch Brutfische rein (Krebse sowieso).


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

Ja ist wirklich so !
Waller auf Boilies Karpfen auf Kofi ,Hechte auf Maden. ....manchmal verdrehte Welt, aber genau das macht es manchmal aus ,das alles möglich ist! 
Ich wollte heute Mittag alleine mit langen Hosen nochmal an die Oker bei uns mit der Spinnrute .......was soll ich sagen, ich bekam große Augen! Die haben das Wasser abgelassen. ....nur noch ein Rinnsal war drin! 
Soll irgendwie nicht sein! 

LG Michael


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

bei uns in der Rednitz gab/gibt es einen guten Aitelbestand. Ebenso, bis heute noch einen sehr guten Schneider-Bestand. Als vor so rund 30 Jahren der Schneider noch nicht geschützt war, war es eine sichere Nummer, einen toten Schneider aufzufädeln und auf Grund, in die Strömung zu legen. Fische zwischen 30 und 45 cm garantiert. Darüber seltener. Liegt aber daran, dass Aitel mit zunehmender Größe immer durchtriebener werden, was das Fangen angeht.  Müsste aber mit anderen kleinen Fischen, oder Teilen von Fischen genauso gut gehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Allround-Angler (24. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das wird gar nicht mal so selten praktiziert an der freien Leine angeln ! Auch die Styroporkugel als Pilotkugel ist nix schlechtes
> Von daher hat er viel richtig gemacht
> 
> LG


Damals gab es halt noch nicht so sensible Miniposen wie heute.
War mal in einem Friedfischfachgeschäft und habe dort Posen gesehn, die ich eher als Deko für ein Puppenhaus als zum Angeln nehmen würde, Tragkräfte von 0,1 bis 0.3 g, nur wenige Zentimeter lang.
Dazu ein Haken in der "Größe" 24, Fetzen von Mistwurm als Köder, da sollten auch kleinere gehen.
Allerdings habe ich schon einige Döbel auf 12,5 cm Gründlinge (war Einheitsgröße damals ;-)) und einmal sogar auf 20 cm Monsterlaube gefangen.
Beim Spinnfischen auf ca. 12 cm Gummifisch.
Aber nicht immer gehen sie auf so große Köder.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Die Brachsen, ein Kleintierfresser mit Rüsselmaul am Grund mutiert bei Nahrungsmangel zum Freiwasserräuber, war mal ein Bericht, ich glaube von den Boddengewässern.
Da wurden Brachsen auf Wobbler gefangen.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Juni 2020)

Also 0,3 Gramm Posen habe ich beim Stippen unter gewissen Bedingungen sogar im Einsatz. ..aber stimmt schon was Du sagst, früher ist man selten so fein zur Sache gegangen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax (24. Juni 2020)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Kleier Nachtrag: Die Brachsen, ein Kleintierfresser mit Rüsselmaul am Grund mutiert bei Nahrungsmangel zum Freiwasserräuber, war mal ein Bericht, ich glaube von den Boddengewässern.
> Da wurden Brachsen auf Wobbler gefangen.



Ah, das passt- einige kleine Teiche, die ich ab und zu aufsuchen, um Kunstköder in die Bäume ringsum zu hängen, mit nem heftigen Verbuttungsproblem und einem flächendeckenden Megaukelschwarm haben neben Miniaturbarschen fast schon regelmäßig Brassen auf kleine Easyshiner geliefert.

Übrigens konnte ich in den letzten Wochen in der Spree ebenfalls Brassen beobachten, wie sie ungeniert durch die oberflächennahen Brutfischschwärme hundurchfiltrierten


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Juni 2020)

Brassen auf kleinen Perlmuttspinner waren aber auch damals schon immer ein Beifang beim Barschangeln.


----------



## geomas (24. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Anregungen!

Habe heute Abend mal die Fischbrut beobachtet. Etwa 3cm lang, würde ich schätzen. 
Da wurde wild geräubert, ob es Cypriniden auf Raubzug waren oder Barsche (oder Aal) konnte ich nicht erkennen.

#microspinner

Hat da jemand Empfehlungen? 
Habe bisher ausschließlich Abu Droppen und vor allem Blue Fox Vibrax benutzt (auf „richtige Raubfische”).
Die Mepps Aglia Longue in der kleinsten Größe sehen ja ganz gut aus auf den Fotos im Internet...


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Was recht gut, aber alles andere als selektiv funktioniert, sind winzige Wobbler... Uckly Duckling, Slamo, oder polnische Insektenwobbler.  Einziger Nachteil sind hier die winzigen Drillinge, die sich sehr schwer lösen lassen. Aber das gilt auch für die kleinsten Spinner. Da muss man halt mit Einzelhaken experimentieren und hoffen, dass der Lauf erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Die Balzer Colinel FireShark hatte ich schon recht erfolgreich auf Döbel eingesetzt 
Einen Fehler sind die jedenfalls nicht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt einen Spinner sein muß kann man auch mit diversen Spoons aus dem Rotpunktdöbel Sektor versuchen. ...

LG


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt einen Spinner sein muß kann man auch mit diversen Spoons aus dem Rotpunktdöbel Sektor versuchen. ...
> 
> LG


Bevor der Georg Puff-Köder an die Leine knüppert, zieht er wohl eher mit der Forke los!


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Juni 2020)

Balzer hat Mini Trouts Crank Wobbler mit Einzelhaken im Programm, sehr zu empfehlen dafür. Gehen auch für alles andere. Aber mit Rapalaknoten befestigen, Snap oder Wirbel verändern den Lauf.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Naja .....dafür wird er mit etwas Glück aber mit großen Dickköpfen entlohnt für die Fopuköder Blamage


----------



## geomas (25. Juni 2020)

Die lütten Salmos und Ugly Ducklings habe ich (also ne kleine Auswahl). Die von Rusty empfohlenen Spros (Ikiru Crank 38 oder so) hab ich geordert, kleine moppelige „Bug-Wobbler” sind ebenfalls auf dem Weg. Und auch von den Mepps Aglia Longue habe ich ein paar bestellt. 

Hier am Fluß nebenan (evtl. interessant für Aland) gilt teilweise Einzelhakengebot. Da muß ich dann eben sehen, was geht. 
Einzelhaken mit großem Öhr hab ich auf Lager.

Und ja, FoPu-Spoons kommen mir nicht ins Haus. Habe vor vielen Jahren mal einen gekauft, aber lieber mag ich die winzigen „Lil Öring” (Schreibweise sicher falsch - von Abu).


----------



## geomas (25. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Naja .....dafür wird er mit etwas Glück aber mit großen Dickköpfen entlohnt für die Fopuköder Blamage



Es gibt Grenzen, Michel, es gibt Grenzen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Juni 2020)

Balzer Trout Attack Trout Crank Wobbler schwarz 3cm 2g, 2,59 €
					

Balzer Trout Attack Trout Crank, Balzer Forellenwobbler, balzer trout attack Wobbler, balzer trout attack, balzer trout attack trout crank, balzer trout cra




					www.angel-discount24.de
				




Hier mal ein Modell Beispiel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Rapala Countdown 01. Alt, aber nach wie vor geil. Finde ich persönlich vom Lauf her besser als die ganz kleinen Salmo Hornets.

Läuft auch prima mit nem Inline-EH am Heck (der hat ohnehin nur einen einzigen Heck-Haken) bzw. dann sogar wuseliger als mit dem Originaldrilling. Am besten auch den Original-Sprengring austauschen und durch eine kleinere, leichte Hochleistungs-Variante (z. B. von Decoy) ersetzen.

Jedoch teilweise bei deutschen Shops nicht mehr ganz einfach zu bekommen (zumindest in manchen Farben).

Der kleine Rapala UL Minnow kommt auch gut und ist ohne großes (Gewichts-)Tuning auf Inline-EHs umrüstbar, sofern beide Haken ersetzt werden (bei Rein-Heckhaken-Umbau braucht es Bauch-Ausgleichstuning, sonst läuft der nicht mehr richtig).

Auch da dann am besten kleinere und leichtere Sprengringe montieren, dann wird der ebenfalls "lebendiger" in Verbindung mit EHs.

Am Countdown 01 wie am UL Minnow habe ich - so glaube ich - diese Gamakatsu-Inlines in Gr. 6 dran (kann ich bei Bedarf gern mal nachgucken). Die gibt es optional auch als schwarz mattierte Schonhaken ohne Widerhaken (falls man nicht auf Anklemmen steht).

Wenn es Stressfrei-Topwater/-Oberflächenfilm ohne Stickbait-Getwitche etc. sein soll, mal den easy kurbelbaren Salmo Little Bug versuchen. Den am besten abtreiben lassen, dann gegen die Strömung mit Spinnstopps reindrehen.

Sowie mal stehen und von selbst arbeiten lassen - und mit Mini-Rucken gegen die Strömung anzupfen, dann wieder ganz kurz abtreiben lassen (einfach nen ins Wasser gefallenen, kämpfenden Käfer etc. vorstellen und das so gut wie möglich imitieren).

Mit der Strömung eingeholt kommt der dagegen nicht sonderlich gut --> am besten schräg oder dagegen, so dass er schon durch die Strömung zu arbeiten anfängt.

Ist auch prima, um z. B. per Treibenlassen an unanwerfbare Spots unter extrem tief runterhängenden Ästen etc. ranzukommen. Fehlbissrate - wie bei Topwater üblich - halt vergleichsweise höher. Dafür aber nette Action.

Falls Umrüstung des Little Bug auf EH, die Spitze unbedingt nach unten zeigen lassen - andernfalls gibt es praktisch ausschließlich Fehlbisse. Macht aber nix, da Topwater = sehr geringe Hängergefahr.


----------



## geomas (25. Juni 2020)

Danke!

Von Rapala hab ich noch ein paar der kleinen und kleinsten Original Floating (?) Modelle.
Beim Wobbler-Lauf habe ich letztes Jahre enorme Unterschiede (auch bei der Fängigkeit) zwischen optisch sehr ähnlichen Modellen von Salmo und Ugly Duckling festgestellt - ich erinnere aber jetzt nichrt mehr, welche besser waren und welche die Loser ;-))

Ich muß mal sehen, habe jetzt ne große Auswahl, wenn ich die Sachen im Zulauf mit einrechne und will dann erstmal probieren, bevor ich den Tackle-Turm weiter in die Stratosphäre wachsen lasse.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2020)

Da wirst bestimmt was Passendes finden. Schon mal viel Spaß


----------



## Mescalero (25. Juni 2020)

@geomas

Ein paar Meppse in 0 und auch 00 hatte ich kürzlich gekauft aber erst einmal testweise probiert. Gefangen habe ich nichts aber trotz des geringen Gewichts lassen sie sich gut auswerfen. Den Drilling werde ich gelegentlich ersetzen und vielleicht sogar noch ein Stück Brot oder so aufspießen oder ne Made. Das Laufverhalten ist meppsig-top.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

speziell auf Aitel bei uns in der Rednitz war (wie es jetzt ist weiss ich nicht, da ich da schon sehr lange nicht mehr auf die Aiteln gefischt habe) der Mepps 2 in silber der absolute Bringer. Wenn man da eine "Spinner-Runde" machte (dauerte schon so 8 Stunden) waren so 20-30 Aitel zwischen 25 und 45 cm drin, größere selten und wenn man besonderes Glück hatte, waren auch mal 1-2 Forellen dabei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juni 2020)

Hab mich gestern zum Abend noch spontan aufgerafft und eine kleine Runde gedreht. Viel habe ich nicht mitgenommen. Paar Wobbler und paar Gummis.




Leider ist mir bei den Gummis mein Lieblingsmodell ausgegangen. Dann eben diesen Jungen hier.




Mit Gummi fischte ich aber nur halbherzig und blieb dann bei Wobblern.
Gefischt habe ich hauptsächlich in Ufernähe und unter, zwischen Bäumen, wie hier.








Aber irgendwie lief es sehr mau. 2 Nachläufer und einer schnappte während eines Sprunges leicht daneben. Nochmalige Anwürfe konnten die Jungs jedoch nicht mehr hinterm Ofen vorlocken.
Diese beiden schauten kurz vorbei.








Bevor es dann richtig dunkel war ging es heimwärts.
Letzten Endes war es ein kurzweiliges Angeln, bißl Bewegung an der frischen Luft und vor allem wunderbare Zerstreuung.


----------



## Mescalero (25. Juni 2020)

Heute konnte ich den ersten ersponnenen Friedfisch verbuchen, Rotauge auf goldenen 00 Mepps. Kein Barsch, kein Döbel...
Wahrscheinlich habe ich auch zu schnell eingeleiert aber sobald ich etwas langsamer wurde, gab es fiese Hänger. Der Bach ist flach und am Grund liegt alles voller Totholz, Gestrüpp und Laub.


----------



## geomas (25. Juni 2020)

Danke für Eure Fangberichte und Petri heil zu Döbel und Plötz!

Heute kamen aus Polen „PsychoBugg”-Wobbler und andere ebenso kleine wie seltsame Wöbblerchen. Teilweise so klein wie ne Haselnuß.
Muß mal sehen, ob ich die auf Einzelhaken umbaue oder erst mal so probiere.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juni 2020)

@geomas 
Bei so kleinen würde ich vielleicht garnicht umbauen. Widerhaken andrücken müßte auch gehen.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich den ersten ersponnenen Friedfisch verbuchen, Rotauge auf goldenen 00 Mepps. Kein Barsch, kein Döbel...
> Wahrscheinlich habe ich auch zu schnell eingeleiert aber sobald ich etwas langsamer wurde, gab es fiese Hänger. Der Bach ist flach und am Grund liegt alles voller Totholz, Gestrüpp und Laub.



0er Mepps und trotzdem gleich Hänger? Das ist schon arg. Mal gegen die Strömung versucht?
Petri noch!


----------



## Mescalero (25. Juni 2020)

Die Strömung ist überhaupt nicht erwähnenswert, vielleicht 0,3m/s oder sowas. Der Bach ist wirklich träge!


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Für Diskussionen zum Thema auf Cypriniden (Rapfen außenvor) mit Köfi, Fischfetzen, Wobbler, Spinner und Co.
> 
> Bitte nichts zur Angelei auf Barsche, Hecht, Zander, Wels und Aal und nix zu Salmoniden.
> 
> ...


Hi
Ich verwende hierfür immer ein ca.20 cm Stück Flexonit.
Ich mach die selber mit Quetschhülsen.
Knoten geht auch ist aber nicht so besonders.
Ich finde das die Version kaum Scheuchwirkung hat.
Sie hat bis jetzt auch jedem Hecht standgehalten.
Allerdings ist es meist nach einem nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Blech funktioniert eigentlich auch ganz gut auf deine Zielgruppe.
Lange bevor es "Spoons" gab hab ich schon kleine Blinker verwendet.
Der Handgemachte Lurex von Espo ist immer noch dabei und fängt.
Auch die Nordländer machen ordentliche Blinker die für die Döbeljagt geeignet sind.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Espo Lurex 2g




Kinetic 5g

Grüße Michi


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Es ist halt leider das Problem, seit kleine Blinker "Spoons" heissen, dass die bunten Blechstanzresterl übertrieben teuer sind.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist halt leider das Problem, seit kleine Blinker "Spoons" heissen, dass die bunten Blechstanzresterl übertrieben teuer sind.


ganz ehrlich. .......bei Spoon's muss man aber nicht immer unbedingt die teuerste Marke kaufen finde ich! 
Ich bin ja ( leider ) auch ein Markenfedischist
! Und bin auch absolut der Meinung das man in der Regel besser kauft !
Aber bei Spoon's kann man auch mal zu den günstigen greifen. ......die machen auch ihren Job !  

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Juni 2020)

Tip eines Sparfuchses: DAM Effzett 6 Gramm  Twin Doppelblinker, ergibt 2 Blinker a 3 Gramm, Preis ca. 2 Euros, heißt 1 Euro pro Stück. Für den zweiten ist dann noch der zusätzliche Sprengring und der Haken erforderlich.


----------



## Minimax (25. Juni 2020)

Ojeoje, der thread nimmt derart inspirierend Fahrt auf, das ich ins Grübeln komme, an meinem (geplanten) kostbaren Wochenend-Roving auch mal entsprechende Ausrüstung (Spinne oder Fliege?) mitzunehmen.
Könnte natürlich in stressigen Merhodenwirrwarr, Tränen und einer Ehrenrunde im Franzosenthread enden...


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tip eines Sparfuchses: DAM Effzett 6 Gramm  Twin Doppelblinker, ergibt 2 Blinker a 3 Gramm, Preis ca. 2 Euros, heißt 1 Euro pro Stück. Für den zweiten ist dann noch der zusätzliche Sprengring und der Haken erforderlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehste... ein Blinker. Als "Äffzätt Dabbl Spuhn" würde der gleich 14,80 € kosten.


----------



## geomas (26. Juni 2020)

Erneut ein Dankeschön für die Tipps und ähemm, Kaufanreize.

Bin schon richtig juckig. Aus logistischen Gründen werde ich wohl zunächst die Kunstköder auf Aland, Döbel & Co. testen. 
Fischfetzen und ganze Köfis sollen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ihre Fängigkeit beweisen.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ojeoje, der thread nimmt derart inspirierend Fahrt auf, das ich ins Grübeln komme, an meinem (geplanten) kostbaren Wochenend-Roving auch mal entsprechende Ausrüstung (Spinne oder Fliege?) mitzunehmen.
> Könnte natürlich in stressigen Merhodenwirrwarr, Tränen und einer Ehrenrunde im Franzosenthread enden...



Selbst wenn es sooo kommen sollte?
Ist nach meinem persönlichem Empfinde nicht so schlimm!
Man hält sich die Chance nach einem ganz besonderen Fisch offen!
Natürlich sind die Grenzen dann von kapitalen Friedfischen zu Raubfischen fließend!  Aaaber ,es könnte dafür auch der ganz besonderer Friedfisch werden!

Und in ganz persönlicher Sache 
Es macht die Sache irgendwie spannend mit Fakebaits auf Friedfisch zu angeln ,egal welche Art Kunstköder ,natürlich speziell die ,die aktiv gefischt werden, erweitern die Friedfischangelei nochmal auf einen neuen Level 
Das ist aber nur mein persönliches Empfinden !

LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2020)

Das tolle an dieser Angelei ist für mich die Komplexität an dem was man mitnimmt. Lassen wir mal "UL" weg, dann ist es einfach ganz feines Angeln auf - eben alles. Man weiß nie so recht was wohl beißt. Döbel, Brasse, Rotfeder, Barsch, Grundel....
Dazu lernt man in kurzer Zeit so viel über sein Gewässer und auch die Standorte zu verschieden Zeiten der Fische.
@Mescelaro
Danke nochmals für die Hängererwähnung. Da fiel mir wieder ein was ich schon vergessen hatte.
Wollte unbedingt mal die Chibisecter von Reins probieren. Oberflächenköder. Wäre vielleicht auch was für Deinen Bach?! Für die Klassischen unter uns, könnte vielleicht sogar mit Pin klappen. Verzögert schön unter Büsche treiben lassen, über die Spitze Leben einhauchen, wieder ranzupfen, treiben lassen, Platz wechseln.
Hm, wird die Tage bestellt und kommt auf die sofortige To Do Liste. Wetter und Jahreszeit passen.
Geo, dann mal viel Spaß bei Deinen Ausflügen und berichte bitte!


----------



## Papamopps (26. Juni 2020)

Frage mich grade, wieso Wolfram als Vorfach nicht auftauchte? Zu teuer oder nicht hechtsicher?


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Frage mich grade, wieso Wolfram als Vorfach nicht auftauchte? Zu teuer oder nicht hechtsicher?


Gibt schon Vorfächer aus Wolfram! 
Allerdings haben die sich nicht so richtig durchsetzen können! 
Ich hatte vor Jahren damit selbst ein wenig experimentiert und mir ist die fehlende Flexibilität und der Preis negativ aufgefallen. ....
Auch das Gewicht bei einem längeren Vorfach kann sich bei kleineren Ködern negativ bemerkbar machen! 
Ich hatte Sie vorwiegend in Holland in den Poldern eingesetzt, wo eine hohe Hechtgefahr herschte .....dort waren Sie allerdings sehr widerstandsfähig und haben sehr vielen Bissen wiederstanden !
Trotzdem würde ich Stahl bevorzugen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Papamopps (26. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gibt schon Vorfächer aus Wolfram!
> Allerdings haben die sich nicht so richtig durchsetzen können!
> Ich hatte vor Jahren damit selbst ein wenig experimentiert und mir ist die fehlende Flexibilität und der Preis negativ aufgefallen. ....
> Auch das Gewicht bei einem längeren Vorfach kann sich bei kleineren Ködern negativ bemerkbar machen!
> ...



Der letzte Satz gefällt mir....denn ich habe einige Wolfram Vorfächer für Holland dabei. Finde die total flexibel! 
Leider verdrallen sie, wie billige Stahlvorfächer. 

Aber ich finde sie top. Habe 3Stück für 2,99 im Päckchen gekauft.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Also bei mir ist das schon min 10 Jahre her ,seitdem kann sich natürlich einiges geändert haben. 
Ich hatte es damals als Vorfachmaterial von der Rolle; habs mir dann mit Hülsen nach Bedarf selbst gegrimmt !
Das war jedenfalls damals und mit der Tragkraft von 12 KG schon recht starr und preislich eher ganz oben angesiedelt! 

Dafür konnten selbst die größten Hechte dem nichts anhaben. ... .
Gerade in den Poldern musste man ja die Bremse recht stark einstellen , da man sofort und heftig reagieren muss ! Der Hecht hat dort oft nach kurzem Weg die Möglichkeit irgendwo sich festzusetzen. ......

Sorry für meine Ausschweifungen in den Raubfischbereich ,stand jetzt aber im Zusammenhang mit dem Vorfach !


LG Michael


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ojeoje, der thread nimmt derart inspirierend Fahrt auf,



Ich glaube dieser Thread hat wirklich Potential.
Weiß garnicht ob @geomas sich dessen bewusst ist, welch Zahn der Zeit er da getroffen hat und wie zukunftsweisend das überhaupt ist.
Es gibt zwischen dem typischen Raubspinner, Boilieaussitzer, Madenaufzieher und Feederer eine klaffende Lücke, welche Geo hier schliesst und auch die Industrie in naher Zukunft Schliessen wird.
Da steht der kleine Angler mutterseelenallein und weiß nicht so recht wohin. Im Alltag eingespannt, wenig Zeit und geht spontan ans Wasser. Hat keine Lust auf Zander und Co, bzw deren Einschränkungen. Aber auch nicht die Muße jedes Mal Maden zu besorgen, Futter anzurühren, unendlich Tackle anzuhäufen oder mitzuschleppen. Dieser kleine Mann will einfach mit Täschle und Rute ans Wasser, sich bißl bewegen, die Natur geniessen, sich über jedes Fischlein freuen und vor allem seine feierabendliche Zerstreuung finden. Sauber, leicht, beweglich. Noch dazu das Kindliche finden in der Freude an wunderschönen Miniködern, deren Führung und vielleicht Sammlung und bei der Landung eines Augenrots in Verzückung geraten.
Diesem einfachen Mann gibt dieser Thread ein Zuhause, nen Hort des Austausches unter Gleichgesinnten.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2020)

Morgen versuche ich mal mein Glück.
Vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser sein und bis zum Frühstück bleiben. Neben Kleinstködern welche mitkommen, bastele ich mir gerade sowas zusammen. Hab heute etwas Zeit. Kleine Gummis noch kleiner zerschnippelt, aufgezogen auf kleine Friedfischhaken, Feuerzeug dran. Mal schauen ob sie halten und wie sie arbeiten. Am Wasser kommt dann direkt am Haken noch Schrot von Dinsmore hinzu. Ziel ist es so leicht wie möglich, fast schwebend zu fischen. Sollte auf derzeitige Brustfischgröße passen.
Baue noch ein paar in verschiedenen Farben.
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2020)

Sehr schön! Viel Erfolg mit den Miniködern.
Ich habe für morgen etwas ganz Ähnliches vor und mir zu dem Zweck zöllige Polaris Worms besorgt. Bin schon gespannt ob das funktioniert und wer bzw. ob überhaupt irgendjemand daran interessiert ist.

Es gibt ein YT Video, eigentlich mehrere aber eins ist mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben, in dem der Kollege quer durch die Bank fängt: Döbel, Plötz, Barsch, Rotfeder, Hecht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2020)

Hast du n link zu den Dingern?


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Viel Erfolg mit den Miniködern.
> Ich habe für morgen etwas ganz Ähnliches vor und mir zu dem Zweck zöllige Polaris Worms besorgt. Bin schon gespannt ob das funktioniert und wer bzw. ob überhaupt irgendjemand daran interessiert ist.
> 
> Es gibt ein YT Video, eigentlich mehrere aber eins ist mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben, in dem der Kollege quer durch die Bank fängt: Döbel, Plötz, Barsch, Rotfeder, Hecht...



Viel Erfolg!
Link?


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Viel Erfolg mit den Miniködern.
> Ich habe für morgen etwas ganz Ähnliches vor und mir zu dem Zweck zöllige Polaris Worms besorgt. Bin schon gespannt ob das funktioniert und wer bzw. ob überhaupt irgendjemand daran interessiert ist.
> 
> Es gibt ein YT Video, eigentlich mehrere aber eins ist mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben, in dem der Kollege quer durch die Bank fängt: Döbel, Plötz, Barsch, Rotfeder, Hecht...


Jedenfalls kommt bei einer solchen Vielfalt an Fischen richtig Laune auf!  Dagegen kann sich auch ein eingefleischter Friedgischangler nicht verwehren !


LG Michael


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2020)

Mal sehen ob ich das Video wiederfinde, ich such mal.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2020)

Das war das Video:


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2020)

Ich befische auch einige Fließgewässer in denn auch viele Weißfische sind.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Morgen versuche ich mal mein Glück.
> Vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser sein und bis zum Frühstück bleiben. Neben Kleinstködern welche mitkommen, bastele ich mir gerade sowas zusammen. Hab heute etwas Zeit. Kleine Gummis noch kleiner zerschnippelt, aufgezogen auf kleine Friedfischhaken, Feuerzeug dran. Mal schauen ob sie halten und wie sie arbeiten. Am Wasser kommt dann direkt am Haken noch Schrot von Dinsmore hinzu. Ziel ist es so leicht wie möglich, fast schwebend zu fischen. Sollte auf derzeitige Brustfischgröße passen.
> Baue noch ein paar in verschiedenen Farben.
> Versuch macht klug.
> Anhang anzeigen 349423


Hallo
Da fällt mir auch ne Montage ein die ich für ähnliche Zwecke gebastelt hab.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Der Köder ist ca. 2,5cm groß.
Der Jighaken ist aus einem Zwickblei und nem Haken der halt grad gepasst hat.
Funktioniert gut auf Weißfisch aller Art.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Die Gummis sind von Profi Blinker.
Und gibts in allen möglichen Größen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Gummis sind von Profi Blinker.



Turbotail falls jemand sucht....



			https://www.profiblinker.de/de/Profi-Blinker-Turbotail


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Turbotail falls jemand sucht....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.profiblinker.de/de/Profi-Blinker-Turbotail


Danke fürs raussuchen


----------



## hanzz (26. Juni 2020)

Da bekommt man echt sofort Lust loszuziehen 
Hab hier auch noch ein paar Minigummis. 
Unter anderem die hier.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2020)

Diese Winzigköderspinnfischerei hat schon was an sich - grad jetzt, wo der Sommer angeht und alles bummvoller Brut und Insekten ist.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2020)

Xactly!


----------



## Minimax (26. Juni 2020)

Genau, und dieser Insektenreichtum bietet auch reiche Einsatzfelder für Ministreamer und Nymphen aller Art an der 4-5# Fuchtel wobei ich wette, das die Johnnies liebevoll gebundene Naturnachahmungen verschmähen werden und nur auf grässlichste Neonpinkmonströsitäten beißen würden, so wie es ihre Art ist.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau, und dieser Insektenreichtum bietet auch reiche Einsatzfelder für Ministreamer und Nymphen aller Art an der 4-5# Fuchtel wobei ich wette, das die Johnnies liebevoll gebundene Naturnachahmungen verschmähen werden und nur auf grässlichste Neonpinkmonströsitäten beißen würden, so wie es ihre Art ist.


Sehr viele von diesen Kunstfliegen bringt man sogar mit leichten und sehr leichten Spinnruten auf bachtaugliche Weiten. Dadurch hat man wenigstens das Resultat eines versemmelten Rückschwunges in die Botanik vermieden.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2020)

Und so ein ursprünglich für Forellen am Meer gedachter Streamer hat schon am Bach beachtliche Karrieren gehabt!


----------



## Minimax (26. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und so ein ursprünglich für Forellen am Meer gedachter Streamer hat schon am Bach beachtliche Karrieren gehabt!


ja, es gibt da ein fürchtliches weisses Knäuel aus dem Angelladen natürlich mit Glitter, dem schon einige Fische nicht wiederstehen konnten- wenigstens
habe ich nie das Kauforiginal verwendet, sondern meine reverse-engineerten Exemplare, Aber klassisch ist was anderes.

Das etwas weiter oben von @hanzz eingestellte schlanke Gummitierchen hingegen ist trotz modernem Material für mich eine absolut überzeugende, 
fast naturalistische Libellenlarvenimitation, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2020)

Über das, was die ganzen Kreationen den Fischen darstellen könnten, darf man ohnehin keine Gedanken verlieren - man würde sicher dem Wahnsinn anheim fallen.


----------



## geomas (26. Juni 2020)

Habe spaßeshalber mal zwei der neuen Kleinstwobbler auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet - aber mir kommen Zweifel: das sieht doch doof aus, oder?

Hakenspitze nach oben ist bei dieser Größe scheint mir sinnvoll und wurde mir auch vom Angelhändler empfohlen.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2020)

Da die Dinger nicht tief laufen würde ich die Hakenspitze evtl. nach vorn gucken lassen. Wer weiß ob die sorum gut fassen?


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2020)

Im Interesse von Fisch am Haken würde ich sie auch unbedingt drehen. Bei dem rechts mag es gelegentlich so noch klappen, aber bei dem linken ist der Haken total blockiert.


----------



## geomas (26. Juni 2020)

Danke! 
Den Mini rechts („Haselnuß”) werde ich vorerst so lassen, den anderen wie von Euch empfohlen auf Hakenspitze nach unten umbauen.
Ist ziemlicher Fummelkram bei den kleinen Dingern, pfff...

Auf dem Foto sind 4er VMC 7237, kleinere und größere LS-3423F sind unterwegs. Bei Hakenspitze nach unten würde ich die Größe reduzieren, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2020)

Jupp.
Dann reicht auch ne Nummer kleiner.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2020)

Wo hast du Dinger bestellt(die Haselnüsse und die beiden mit Kehlhoden)?


----------



## geomas (26. Juni 2020)

Die abgebildeten Kleinstwobbler hab ich von https://www.besten-kunstkoder.de/ aus Polen bekommen (die hatten auch Drennan-Kleinteile stark reduziert und sehr günstige Meiho-Boxen).


Nachtrag: hier https://www.besten-kunstkoder.de/de4/spinnfischen-insektenimitierende-koder/g/218 sind die Käferchen und andere Wobblerchen


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2020)

Danke, sehr interessant.
Ich muss mal durchblättern was es da noch so gibt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Hakenspitze nach oben ist bei dieser Größe scheint mir sinnvoll und wurde mir auch vom Angelhändler empfohlen.



Ich würde bei dieser Arsch-Überhäng-Wobblerform die Hakenspitze immer nach unten schauen lassen - sonst gibt es andauernd Fehlbisse.

Die sind von der Form her quasi genau wie der erwähnte Little Bug.

Gleiches gilt z. B. auch, wenn man eine Zwei-Haken-Minizikade nur mit einem einzigen, etwas größeren Bauchhaken betreibt und den Heckhaken wegbaut.

Bei normalen Heckhaken ist das was Annersches - da wird der EH nicht von nem Arschzipfel abgeschirmt. Die können daher nach oben stehen - wobei Nach-Unten-Ausrichtung auch da eine deutlich bessere Bissausbeute bringt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Bei Hakenspitze nach unten würde ich die Größe reduzieren, oder?



Ein ganz guter Orientierungswert: Den EH an den Originaldrilling anlegen und dann die EH-Größe etwas kleiner als die doppelte Bogenweite (also die Breite von zwei Drillingsbogen zusammen) des Drillings wählen. Die häufig gemachte Angabe "so groß, wie der Drilling breit ist" finde ich im Ergebnis meist zu "gaffig" bzw. übertrieben.

Kommt halt auch drauf an, mit welcher Haken- und Sprengringgröße die Dinger dann wie bzw. überhaupt noch vernünftig laufen.

Bei so kleinen Dingern ist da u. U. Feintuning angesagt - die reagieren teils ziemlich stark auf Umbauten. Da kann von gigantisch-geil-mehrlebendig bis unbrauchbar-lahm alles Mögliche rauskommen. Hierbei kann es auch helfen, die Originalteile per Feinwage zu wiegen und die Umbauteile dann gewichtsmäßig anzupassen.

Insofern: Einfach rausfinden, welcher Köder mit welchem Setup am besten läuft und hakt.

Die Optimierung kann zwar teils etwas dauern, aber das lohnt sich sehr - da kann man laufmäßig oft allerlei rausholen (mehr Lebendigkeit, bessere Reaktion auf verschiedene Animationsimpulse usw.).

Dabei lernt man auch automatisch sehr viel über den Umgang mit / die gezielte Modifikation von Köder-Charakteristiken.

Eine Spinnrute ist quasi eine Fernsteuerung, mit der man die Bewegung des Dingens am anderen Ende möglichst vollumfänglich kontrolliert - das Teil hat im Wasser exakt die Befehle auszuführen, die man ihm gibt.

Insofern sollte sich dieses Dingens möglichst gut kontrollieren lassen und keine laufmäßigen Mega-Defizite aufweisen (bzw. idealerweise nach Tuning potenziell sogar Sachen können, die es vorher nicht bzw. vergleichsweise schlechter konnte).

Dazu ist es eben nötig, jeden Kukö bzw. dessen Charakteristik, Stärken und Schwächen im Originalzustand erst mal individuell zu verstehen. Andernfalls kann keine gezielte und sinnvolle Modifikation stattfinden.


----------



## geomas (26. Juni 2020)

Hab die neuen kleinen Wobbler einem Schwimm- und Tauchtest unterzogen, ganz leger am Fluß nebenan.

Die „Haselnußwobbler” („PsychoBUGG” von HMGlures) liefen prima aufgeregt an der Oberfläche, aber den Fischen war nicht danach.






Die „Killer Egg Turbo”-Wobbler liefen sowohl mit Original-Drilling als auch mit dem nachgerüsteten 4er VMC Einzelhaken ganz nach meiner Fasson, die erhofften Alande hatten leider kein Interesse. Immerhin konnte ich mit diesen recht flach laufenden Mini-Wobblern ein paar kleine Kammschupper überlisten.
Von den Käfer-Wobblern verspreche ich mir mehr an den kleinen, etwas schneller fließenden Flüsschen als hier an der trägen Unterwarnow.





Hier in meiner Nachbarschaft soll man ganz gut Alande auf flach laufende Kleinwobbler fangen können.
Hoffentlich kann ich diese Berichte demnächst aus erster Hand bestätigen.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Juni 2020)

Viel Erfolg mit den Käferchen!

Das sind aber keine Handybilder, oder etwa doch? 
So psycho-realistische, fast schon beängstigend plastisch wirkende Fotos....obwohl, was heutzutage an Kameratechnik in Telefone gebaut wird, überrascht mich immer wieder. Aber eigentlich sehen die Farben ein bisschen olympussistisch aus, nicht nach Sony, die anscheinend einen Großteil der guten Handycams liefern, jedenfalls für die Eifons.

Sorry für das OT!


----------



## rustaweli (27. Juni 2020)

Hab es doch tatsächlich geschafft und mich 3Uhr aus dem Bett gequält.
Auf 4 ging es los. Hatte mich jedoch leicht vertan was die Morgendämmerung anging. Also am Wasser angekommen eben noch etwas warten. Beim im Dunkeln werfen bin ich nicht so der Held. Als es endlich gräulich am Himmel wurde machte ich zaghaft die ersten Würfe mit Miniwobbler. Nicht mal ein Dutzend Würfe und ich erschrak tierisch bei einem Einschlag und der Verkrümmung der leichten Rute. Dann wurde es wirklich stressig für mich. Ein Wels? Schläge in die Schnur, festsetzen am Grund, ranpumpen, wieder abziehen. Hört sich vielleicht super an, aber war es für mich nicht. Der absolute Stress für den Fisch, meinem leichten Geschirr, für meine Nerven und irgendwann auch Arme. Nach ca 10-15  Minuten konnte ich endlich aufatmen, jedoch mit zittrigen Armen und Beinen da ich teilweise knieend oder hockend drillte um die Schnur unter Wasser und unter überhängende Bäume zu halten.
Hier ist der Fisch





70er Barbe   Aber noch einmal brauch und will ich das wirklich nicht.
Überlegte schon nach Hause zu fahren, da ich mich irgendwie arg gestresst fühlte. Sorry für die Qualität, aber konnte da nicht mehr besser.
Machte dann aber doch noch Strecke, aklimatisierte mich und durfte noch diese 2 begrüßen.








Petri Euch und schönes WE!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2020)

Toll rusty!
Petri Heil zu dem Knaller.


----------



## geomas (27. Juni 2020)

Na das ist ja mal ein Dickes Ding, lieber @rustaweli ! 
Herzliches Petri zu der prächtigen Barbe!


----------



## geomas (27. Juni 2020)

So, eben kamen 0er Mepps Aglia Longue* und kleine Salmo Hornets ins Haus.
Die kleineren Wobbler (2,5 und 3,5cm, kamen mit Drilling am „Heck”) werden vermutlich auf Einzelhaken umgebaut.
Für die kurze Einzelhaken-Strecke direkt nebenan muß ich mir ne kleine Auswahl an Ködern umrüsten.
Bei Wobblern und Blinkern sehe ich kein Problem, für die Spinner muß ich mir was überlegen.
Die Einzelhaken-Colonels, -Cormorans möchte ich nicht. Habe eben 1 und 2g-Modelle von „Panther Martin” bestellt, die sehen etwas grobschlächtig aus, kommen aber mit Einzelhaken. Ich werde berichten.

*) auch welche in den Größen 1 und 2 sowie „reguläre” Mepps der Größe 00

PS: @Mescalero - die Bilder habe ich mit einer älteren Fujifilm X10 gemacht. Das ist ne Kompaktkamera mit gutem Objektiv und Metallgehäuse.
Die Bilder sind als Rohdatei aufgenommen worden und die Kontraste hab ich etwas hochgezogen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> für die Spinner muß ich mir was überlegen.



Einfach Drilling wegzwicken, Sprengring ans hintere Öhr ran und an diesem einen passenden EH montieren. Wirkt auch dem Aushebeln von gehakten Lambada-Fischen etwas mehr entgegen.

Bei Spinnern ist es egal, ob Du ein Inline-Modell (z. B. Gamakatsu LS-3423F) oder ein vergleichsweise langschenkligeres Großöhr-Modell mit "querliegendem" Öhr (z. B. Gamakatsu LS-3424 F) montierst ---> da braucht der Haken keine bestimmte Ausrichtung.

An ganz kleinen Spinnern könnte da modellabhängig Hakengröße 8 oder 10 passen.

Auch die LS-3424 F gibt es (in kleineren Größen) optional ohne Widerhaken.

Die längeren LS-3424 F empfehlen sich auch, wenn man den Spinner mit einem Mini-Gummi-Trailer (z. B. Micro-Twister etc.) pimpen will - der hält durch den / auf dem längeren Schenkel dann ggf. etwas besser. Muss man aber auch ausprobieren.

Eins noch: Je nach Setup und Drallfreundigkeit der Spinner ist es ratsam, am oberen Spinneröhr per Sprengring jeweils einen leicht drehenden Miniwirbel anzubringen. In diesen wird dann einfach der Snap eingehängt (so wie bei einem Blinker auch), der Wirbel verbleibt jeweils fest am Spinner.

So hast Du den Zweit- bzw. Überhaupt-Wirbel nur im System, wenn Du ihn wirklich brauchst - und z. B. beim Wobbeln fällt er dann als potenziell laufbeschädigender Gewichts- / Störfaktor weg (vor Miniwobblern haben unnötige Kleinteile nix verloren).


----------



## Mescalero (27. Juni 2020)

@rustaweli 
Prächtige Fische, ein dickes Petri gewünscht!

Ich bin eben, gerade noch rechtzeitig vor dem Wolkenbruch, zurück vom Ausprobieren der Miniwürmer.
Es lief viel besser als erhofft!
Der erste Spot am Bach war eine freie Fläche, eingerahmt von Seerosen und höchstens fünf Meter lang und zwei breit. Das ist aber egal, weit auswerfen lassen sich die 0,4g Jigs ohnehin nicht. Ich angle so vor mich hin, da patrouilliert ein dicker Dickkopf die Stelle, immer wieder und ich denke mir: der ist schlau und sieht sofort, dass der Wurm aus Gummi ist, außerdem ist er viel zu groß für den Haken und die dünne Schnur. Trotzdem habe ich ihm den Köder vor die Nase gehalten und er hat reingebissen. 44cm - für den kleinen Bach ist das sehr anständig.
Ich habe dann mehrmals die Stelle gewechselt, viele schöne Plätze sind hoffnungslos brennesselverseucht und unzugänglich leider. Es gab dann noch einen weiteren, viel kleineren Döbel, eine verärgerte Rotfeder und einige Stachelritter.

Dieses „Micro Jigging“ macht ziemlich viel Spaß und da die Reichweite sowieso begrenzt ist, kann man auch ganz gut und mit vergleichsweise geringem Risiko unter Bäume werfen oder zwischen Seerosen durchjiggen. Ich hatte nur zwei Hänger in etwa drei Stunden Angelei und die bekam ich ohne Schäden gelöst.


----------



## rustaweli (27. Juni 2020)

Sehr schön, Petri @Mescalero 
zur tollen Strecke!


----------



## rustaweli (27. Juni 2020)

@PirschHirsch 
Ich schalte eigentlich keine Wirbel oder gar Snaps an Spinner. Verbinde Geflochtene mit FC/Mono Vorfach ohne Wirbel, Spinner direkt dran. Beim Anknoten des Spinners lasse ich nen cm Schnur stehen und daran kommt ein Schrotblei.
Mal gelesen, probiert und seit dem für gut befunden.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2020)

@rustaweli 
Petri zur Barbe. Was n Knaller.

@Mescalero 
Schöne Strecke. Auch dir ein Petri


----------



## geomas (27. Juni 2020)

Super Bericht, lieber @Mescalero - Petri heil!

Ist echt spannend zu lesen, was sich abseits der „echten Raubfische” noch so für Gummi und Blech interessiert.
Ich werde nachher auch noch mal los, zu einem kleinen Fluß in der Nähe. Falls nicht doch noch Gewitter oder Platzregen meine Motivation einfangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich schalte eigentlich keine Wirbel oder gar Snaps an Spinner. Verbinde Geflochtene mit FC/Mono Vorfach ohne Wirbel, Spinner direkt dran. Beim Anknoten des Spinners lasse ich nen cm Schnur stehen und daran kommt ein Schrotblei.
> Mal gelesen, probiert und seit dem für gut befunden.



Klar, Exzenter-Schrot funzt natürlich. Die von mir beschriebene Methode ist halt was für Vielwechsler/Snap-Verwender und/oder Exzenter-Hasser 

Ein Exzenter-Schrot kann auch je nach "Armlänge" mitunter nervig-dreckfangend werden (z. B. bei vielen Fadenalgen am Grund bei recht flachem Wasser).

So ein Schrot ist sicherlich (situativ) sehr gut und sollte einem repertoire-mäßig bekannt sein, IMO aber keine Pauschal- / Universallösung. Auch da halt alles wieder eine Frage der Feinabstimmung.

Es kommt auch drauf an, wie stark der jeweilige Spinner "mitdreht" (z. B. durch Achs-Beschädigung; s. u.) - es kann da auch vorkommen, dass das nötige Schrotgewicht zur Drallverhinderung dann lauftiefen-mäßig zu viel wird.

Ein einigermaßen sauber verarbeiteter Spinner entwickelt nicht unbedingt Monsterdrall.

Nützt aber z. B. nix, wenn man beim Angeln irgendwie unrevidierbar die Achse verbiegt etc. und dann das Geschwurbel losgeht (und genau DER Spinner evtl. das "Teil des Tages" ist).

Insofern ist es IMO sinnvoll, mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten parat zu haben.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hört sich vielleicht super an, aber war es für mich nicht. Der absolute Stress für den Fisch, meinem leichten Geschirr, für meine Nerven und irgendwann auch Arme. Nach ca 10-15  Minuten konnte ich endlich aufatmen, jedoch mit zittrigen Armen und Beinen da ich teilweise knieend oder hockend drillte um die Schnur unter Wasser und unter überhängende Bäume zu halten.
> Hier ist der Fisch
> 70er Barbe



Whooaa, toller Fisch- und das auf Kukö- wobei man ja immer wieder liest, das auch Barben räuberische Instinkte entwickeln können! Herzliches Petri! 



rustaweli schrieb:


> *Aber noch einmal brauch und will ich das wirklich nicht.*



Oh-oh-ooohoo, haben wir hier einen kleinen Pinoccio unter uns?


@Mescalero, oha, auch Dir ein Petri zu den räuberischen Friedlingen nachträglich, ich muss nun wirklich einmal diesen Thread auf die Beobachtungsliste setzen, ich verpass sonst zu viel,

hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Whooaa, toller Fisch- und das auf Kukö- wobei man ja immer wieder liest, das auch Barben räuberische Instinkte entwickeln können! Herzliches Petri!
> 
> Oh-oh-ooohoo, haben wir hier einen kleinen Pinoccio unter uns?
> 
> ...



Danke Dir!
Aber glaube mir, bin vielleicht vieles, aber kein Schauspieler oder Pinoccio. Das mag ich wirklich nicht mehr. Nix gegen tolle Drills, aber bitte keine solch Kämpfer mehr an feinem Tackle. An einer starken Feeder sind mir die Bartelfreunde natürlich für einen kleinen Small Talk immer herzlich willkommen. Wäre früher vielleicht anders gewesen. Das hat mir so zugesetzt, das als nächstes wieder ganz entspannt die Purist ausgeführt wird und an ihr Döbel und Augenrote entspannt genossen werden.
(Ich glaub ich werde alt  )


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

Bei zufälligen Barbendrills an eigentlich zu feinem Gerät, wie das beim Spinnfischen ja immer wieder mal passieren kann, weil Barben eben gar nicht ungern auf kleine Spinnköder gehen...

Die Rute nicht steil nach oben richten. Die Barbe nicht sofort vom Grund wegzwingen wollen. Dann bleiben sie viel friedlicher und verausgaben sich sehr viel weniger, als bei einem Drill mit waagerecht zur Seite gehaltener Gerte. Barben sind grundsätzlich mal reine Grundfische und wenn man die per Hauruck aus ihrem Habitat zwingt, drehen sie so richtig auf.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei zufälligen Barbendrills an eigentlich zu feinem Gerät, wie das beim Spinnfischen ja immer wieder mal passieren kann, weil Barben eben gar nicht ungern auf kleine Spinnköder gehen...
> 
> Die Barbe nicht sofort vom Grund wegzwingen wollen. Dann bleiben sie viel friedlicher und verausgaben sich sehr viel weniger, als bei einem Drill mit waagerecht zur Seite gehaltener Gerte. Barben sind grundsätzlich mal reine Grundfische und wenn man die per Hauruck aus ihrem Habitat zwingt, drehen sie so richtig auf.



Danke!
Dann hab ich ja ne Menge falsch gemacht.
Peinlich.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke!
> Dann hab ich ja ne Menge falsch gemacht.
> Peinlich.


Bei so einem Uboot mit Power ist man erst mal baff. 
Selbst an der Feeder macht so ein Fisch ordentlich Rabbatz. 
Peinlich muss das nicht sein, wie ich finde. 
Wenn man immer abgeklärt wäre, wäre doch auch irgendwie langweilig. 
Wenn man der Barbe ausreichend Zeit gibt, erholen die sich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke!
> Dann hab ich ja ne Menge falsch gemacht.
> Peinlich.


Warum peinlich? Ich brauchte ein dreivierteltes Anglerleben, bis ich diesen Tipp wahrnahm und für einigermassen richtig befinden konnte.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh-oh-ooohoo, haben wir hier einen kleinen Pinoccio unter uns?
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Räusper, husten, irgendwas steckt gerade im Hals...   
Vielleicht ist es der falsche Thread und hoffe es führt nicht zu Problemen oder Verbannung. Kann die Frage auch woanders stellen, aber paßt gerade.
Danke für die Tipps an der Stelle, zwecks drillen oder Erholung(wirkte beim Releasen wirklich geschwächt und mir kam leider nur kurz, in dem Moment, die Frage auf ob es nicht im Kescher besser gewesen wäre. Jetzt weiß ich vieles besser)
Kann jemand schöne Barbenruten empfehlen? Stark aber sensibel genug? Ob Feeder oder Barbel? Net zuuu schwer, eventuell mit einer Pin kompatibel? Für klassische Versuche mit Tulip oder Käse? Nebenarm, schmal, flach. Mal mehr, mal weniger Stömung.
@Andal, warf da bei Dir nicht mal etwas mit einer Barbel Rod?


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

Ich weiss ja nicht, was du geldmäßig so anbauen willst, aber dein Wunsch läuft ziemlich genau auf 12 ft. Ruten hinaus, die sie so zwischen 1.5 und 1.75 lbs. bewegen. Schwerer auf keinen Fall, weil das dann durch die Bank Ruten für ziemlich hohe Wurfgewichte und kräftig strömenden Flüsse sind. Preiswert und gut sind die Ruten von Korum. Wobei ich da dann auch eher die 1.5 lbs. Modelle ins Auge fassen würde. Korum baut, was das reale WG angeht, nicht sparsam. Eine Twin Tip Rute ist hier wirklich angeraten.

Preislich darüber wären dann Drennan, Preston und Free Spirit...


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juni 2020)

@Andal 
Naja, preislich ist halt immer so ein persönliches Empfinden. Sage mal so, wenn der 40er Dickkopf als Nichtzielfisch noch Spaß macht, auch gerne mehr. 
Die Tamer Barbel von den Dir erwähnten FS hatte ich auch gerade ins Auge gefaßt. 11ft, 1,5lbs. Kennst Du die, bzw weißt was über sie?


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2020)

Mein Budget endet momentan bei den Korums und was ich da im März auf der Messe gesehen habe, hat mich sehr angesprochen. Bei Free Spirit denke ich aber mal, dass man da nicht qualitativ "angeschissen" ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2020)

Der gute @geomas besitzt ne Free Spirt Rute(Feeder) möchte ich sagen und kann allgemein zur Qualität bestimmt etwas sagen.


----------



## geomas (29. Juni 2020)

Tja, meine Versuche, mit kleinen und kleinsten Kunstködern den heimischen Cypriniden (Rapfen gibts in meiner Umgebung nicht) nachzustellen, sind bislang alle gescheitert. Hatte an kleinen Wobblern Nachläufer (1x ein mutmaßlicher Aland), aber keiner packte zu.

Zugelangt haben nur kleine und sehr kleine Stachelritter. 

Habe aber noch andere Gewässer und auch ein paar frische Ideen in der Hinterhand, es ist wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit...


----------



## Mescalero (30. Juni 2020)

#experimentellesangeln
#montessorifischen

Mir hat kürzlich auf Youtube die Mormyschka-Angelei eines russischen Eisanglers imponiert aber Eis gibt es hier nicht und auch keine Stege o.ä. zum vertikalen Angeln und Mormyschkas waren ebenfalls nicht aufzutreiben. Mit Nymphen an der Tenkararute habe ich schon einige Friedliche gefangen und so kam ich auf den Trichter, das eine mit dem anderen zu kombinieren.

Die Idee war es, an einer langen Rute (um nicht vor den Füßen angeln zu müssen) eine oder mehrere Nymphen abzulassen und tremarella-mäßig zu präsentieren, wie Wasserflöhe oder Zuckmücken.

Ich habe mangels Trema die Sensas Bolo genommen, eine kleine Hegene mit drei 18er Buzzern gebastelt, DS-Blei drangehängt und abgelassen. Erste Erkenntnis: die Bolo ist dafür völlig ungeeignet, viel zu bockig und unsensibel, sie ist halt für sowas nicht gemacht. Zweitens: die hüpfenden Mormyschkabewwgungen bekommt man nicht gut auf die Nymphen übertragen, die Schnur zwischen dem Blei und den Haken dämpft die Zitterei zu stark.

Eine gute Stunde war ich am Bach, dann habe ich mangels passender Klamotten (ein Harris Tweed wäre bei dem Dreckswind optimal gewesen) und weil die Zeit knapp wurde abgebaut. Immerhin eine Rotfeder von 12cm konnte gelandet werden - den Biss hatte ich an dem Prügel gar nicht bemerkt, erst als ich die Rute anhob zum Versetzen „Huch, da hängt ja ein Fisch dran!“.

Fazit: das ist alles noch längst nicht in dem Topf, wo‘s kocht. Aber die Methode hat Potential Vielleicht mit nur einer schweren Nymphe (oder eben doch Mormyschka!) und ohne Extrablei und mit einer ganz feinen Tremarellarute, Klasse 0 oder 1.


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> #experimentellesangeln
> #montessorifischen
> 
> Mir hat kürzlich auf Youtube die Mormyschka-Angelei eines russischen Eisanglers imponiert aber Eis gibt es hier nicht und auch keine Stege o.ä. zum vertikalen Angeln und Mormyschkas waren ebenfalls nicht aufzutreiben. Mit Nymphen an der Tenkararute habe ich schon einige Friedliche gefangen und so kam ich auf den Trichter, das eine mit dem anderen zu kombinieren.
> ...


Hallo
Das mit den Mormyschka hab ich schon öfters praktiziert. 
Tatsächlich auch mit ner Tremarella Rute in 3,90m.
Da lassen sich sämtliche Fische mit fangen.
Das geht in Gumpen und Wehren prima. 





Mit dem Bug hab ich ja am Wochenende erfolgreich Döbel gefangen. 
Die gehen echt Super.
Der Bericht ist im Raubfisch Thread. 




Meine neuen Käfer sind da.
Freu mich schon aufs testen.


----------



## geomas (30. Juni 2020)

Danke für Eure Berichte, sehr spannend, die Angelei mit Kleinst-Kunstködern.

Weder die Fliegenfischerei noch die Eisangelei hab ich je probiert, aber vielleicht kommt das noch. 
Und prima, daß man sich gedanklich bei diesen Disziplinen bedienen kann.


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2020)

# Fliegenfischen ...

Für ein Experiment suche ich eine alte, abgelegte Fliegenschnur. Irgendwas zwischen #4 und #7, schwimmend.

Wer hat etwas rumliegen und würde es gegen Unkostenbeitrag abgeben?


----------



## Minimax (30. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> # Fliegenfischen ...
> 
> Für ein Experiment suche ich eine alte, abgelegte Fliegenschnur. Irgendwas zwischen #4 und #7, schwimmend.
> 
> Wer hat etwas rumliegen und würde es gegen Unkostenbeitrag abgeben?



Ich suche morgen mal in den Katakomben


----------



## Mescalero (30. Juni 2020)

@Andal 
Ich habe eine, müsste eine 4 sein. Vielleicht aber auch #3 - jedenfalls kannst du sie gern haben.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2020)

Super!


----------



## Mikesch (2. Juli 2020)

Gestern war wohl mein "kürzester" Angeltag, zumindest der aktiven Angelzeit.
16:00 Uhr: Internet gecheckt nach Regen (keiner in Sicht bis Mitternacht) und Wind (nix Schlimmes) fertig gepackt, Auto startklar, los geht es zum See. Die friedlichen Fettflossenträger der Gattung Coregonus warten sicher schon auf mich, vielleicht haben auch ein paar "Punker" Lust auf Gummi.
Noch schnell was beim Vereinskassier erledigt und ab Richtung Bootsliegeplatz. Der erste Anblick des Sees hat mit schockiert, das Wasser sieht seltsam aus, kabbelig und giftgrün, nix mit Boot rausfahren, sieht nach heftigem Wetterumschwung aus. Zu gefährlich für meinen kleinen Seelenverkäufer, außerdem türmen sich schwarze Wolken am Südufer an den Bergen. Sch…. , dann eben ans Vereinswasser (Abfluss des Sees), nochmal Sch…., der Parkplatz ist überfüllt von Badegästen und Bootsfahrern. Was nun? Erstmal zum kleinen Vereinssee (da habe ich allerdings keine Erlaubnis für) gemütlich Eine rauchen und nach dem Rechten schauen. Gemütlich sitze ich auf der Bank vor der Hütte, drehe eine kurze Runde und dann habe ich eine Idee, unten am Wehr könnte man es ja mal oberhalb begutachten. Für die Stelle zwar kein geeignetes Gerät dabei, aber was soll's, wenigstens habe ich eine Box mit Wobblern von 3 - 5 Gramm Gewicht dabei. Der Parkplatz ist leer (Betriebsruhe des dortigen Gasthauses) nur der erhöhte Wasserstand macht es mir mit meinen leichten Bootschuhen unmöglich am Wasser entlang zu gehen, wo ich das letzte Mal trockenen Fusses unterwegs war fließt das Wasser jetzt über 20 cm höher, das Steilufer zur Straße hoch ist mit Nagelfluhfelsen befestigt, Bergschuhe wären nötig. Gut versuche ich es am Wehreinfluss (Betonmauer mit Geländer). Die leichte Gummirute ist zwar für Wobbler nicht optimal geeignet, muss gehen. Für den ersten Test ein kleiner Twitchbait, Rutenverhalten testen, unter der Spitze ins Wasser fallen lassen, ein paar Meter abtreiben lassen und kurz festhalten. Nur eine moderate Biegung des Solidtip, passt. Noch ein paar Meter weitertreiben lassen und wieder langsam gegen die Strömung einziehen. Peng, Rute beschreibt einen Viertelkreis und am Ende der Leine tobt ein Fisch, das ging aber schnell. Kein übermäßiger Gegner aber ein Aitel mit 40 cm.




Kein französisches Liedgut nötig.
Zweiter Versuch => "ein kaum handlanger "Punker".
Nach weiteren 10 Minuten ohne Biss plötzlich ein atmosphärisches Krachen hinter mir, über dem Hügel eine Gewitterwolke ( Die noch vorhandenen Haare streiten sich um einen Stehplatz), nix wie weg. Ich mit Angel in der Hand und Gewitter vertragen sich gar nicht. Rute zusammengesteckt und ab Richtung Auto, war noch keine 5 m gegangen und schon beginnt es kräftig zu regnen.
Fazit: Auch kurze Angelausflüge können erfolgreich sein.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2020)

Letztens in einer Reportage über den Amazonas gehört. Dort nennt man Gewitter den Wasserwolkenlärm.


----------



## geomas (2. Juli 2020)

Danke für den stimmungsvollen Bericht, @mikesch und ein sattes Petri zum schönebn Döbel (und dem Punk)!


Meine Versuche, mit kleinen Spinnern, Wobblern Döbel und Co. nachzustellen sind nach wie vor nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Aber der Tackleberg wächst in die Höhe. Die Zuversicht, mal ein dickköpfiges Großmaul per „Crankbait” oder Spinner überlisten zu können, steigt immerhin.

Nachtrag: habe seit Jahren leicht auftreibende kleine und stark aromatisierte (=unfaßbar stinkende) Redworms von Enterprise zu liegen, aber noch nicht genutzt.
Die sollen jetzt als kleines Bündel an einem kleinen Jigspinner (im Zulauf) oder evtl. an nem Cherubashka-Dingens (bislang null Erfahrung damit) gezupft werden. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, preislich ist halt immer so ein persönliches Empfinden. Sage mal so, wenn der 40er Dickkopf als Nichtzielfisch noch Spaß macht, auch gerne mehr.


Die Sache mit den geeigneten Ruten ist eigentlich sehr einfach - wenn man nicht den Drillspaß für Stichlinge optimieren will und muss.
Wie du mit der Barbe erlebt hast, gibt es eben richtige Fische, und die brauchen richtiges Gerät.
Insofern fängt das ab WG 1oz =28g an, das ist rund 1 lbs TC.
Ich meine damit nicht das was drauf steht, sondern das was wirklich drin ist.
Darunter betreibt man eine Optimierung für das Matchfischen, um Wettkämpfe zu gewinnen.
Um aus Microfischen wenigstens etwas Drillspaß zu generieren. Kann ja sehr zweckgerichtet richtig sein.

Das doppelte der 1lbs TC wäre schon eine ausgewachsene Karpfenrute, die gerade noch nicht auf schwere Plumsgewichte optimiert ist.

Dazwischen erstreckt sich wie Andal schon vorschlägt, der in Stufen zu WG 1/4 oz = 7g  ~ TC 0.25 lbs  interessante Stufenbereich,
für die kleinen Spezies eben 1.25, 1.5, 1.75 lbs Ruten.
Natürlich kann man mehrere Varianten oder mehrere Spitzen gebrauchen, wenn man ein bischen mit den Miniködern rauswerfen muss und gefühlvoll agieren möchte.

Aber wurfoptimiert und sehr schwach und dann zu schwach im Drill, das geht gar nicht.
Man kann an einer ca. 30g Rute auch 2er Spinner oder kleiner und Jigs mit 3g Kopf und kleiner noch brauchbar werfen, man braucht im Fluss und ufernah angeln keine Weitenrekorde.
Also lieber etwas überstark für die Köder, geht dann nicht ganz so einfach mit aufladend weit werfen, aber rausschlenzen geht immer, und dafür genug Kraft für den Drill ordentlicher Fische. Mit vorne zart und unten hart, also eine Rute mit weicherer Spitze und und in der unteren hälfte recht kräftig kommt man schon gut hin.
Dann macht auch die Barbe wieder Spaß!

Verstehe das gut mit der Überforderung im Drill, dem innerlichen Fluchen, dass das gar nicht gut ausgehen kann, das ist heftiger Stress pur, das Versagen liegt nur einen Hauch entfernt.
Beim nächsten mal eben mehr Reserven, und dann macht es extrem Spaß - die Kontrolle zu behalten, die Kontrolle nicht zu verlieren!


----------



## rustaweli (10. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich keine Zeit, aber die soll genutzt werden!
Nachher Kids Schachtraining, mein Hausfluss 5Min entfernt. Morgen in aller früh eben ein verlängerter Weg zum Bäcker für Frühstücksbrötchen.
Nur die Jungs kommen mit, was das Wasser sieht entscheidet allein und spontan mein launischer Fluss. Hoffe ja mal auf die 2 oberen Oberflächenköder. Da muß und möchte ich mich noch reinfuchsen.




Vielleicht kann ich ja trotz mehr als knapp bemessen Zeit etwas berichten.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

Mit den kleinen "und unheimlisch leischten" Kreationen habe ich auch schon eindeutig mehr Fried- denn Raubfische gefangen...


----------



## rustaweli (10. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit den kleinen "und unheimlisch leischten" Kreationen habe ich auch schon eindeutig mehr Fried- denn Raubfische gefangen...



1,5 Gramm, richtig?


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit den kleinen "und unheimlisch leischten" Kreationen habe ich auch schon eindeutig mehr Fried- denn Raubfische gefangen...


Schick sind die. 
Wo gibt es sowas?


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> 1,5 Gramm, richtig?


Yes! 


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Schick sind die.
> Wo gibt es sowas?


Ich habe die von einem Freund bekommen. Stammen wohl aus Polen. Allerdings sind die serienmäßigen Drillinge so winzig, dass ich sie gegen etwas größere getauscht habe. Jetzt sind es eben "Halbsinker", was der Fängigkeit aber keinen Abbruch getan hat. Im Bild noch die alten Greifer.


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juli 2020)

Ich war am Bach, das Bombenangelwettter ausnutzen, bevor es ab morgen wieder stürmt und schifft.

Mit Gummiwurm, eigentlich war Barsch der ZF. Die haben auch gebissen aber ich konnte ebenfalls je einen Döbel, Gründling, Rotauge aus dem Nass heben. Mein Eindruck ist, dass gemütlich eingekurbelte Köder für diese Fische nicht besonders interessant sind. Die Bisse kamen immer dann, wenn hektisch gejiggt wurde, das scheint bei den Barschen nicht so ausgeprägt zu sein.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Juli 2020)

Überraschender Weise und völlig spontan ergab sich heute ein Angelfensterchen. Mit An,- u Abfahrt abgezogen, keine 1,5 Stunden. Wie nutzen? Also bißl mit Kunstköder ans Wasser.
Einen Biss versemmelt, einer erfolgte mit riesigem Schwall direkt beim Auftreffen, der Bursche verfehlte aber wohl sein Ziel. Am Ende gab es heute "nur" diesen Burschen.





Immerhin konnte ich heute viele Nachläufer wahrnehmen.
Was mir jedoch langsam zu denken gibt, sind die vielen Fehlbisse auf den Spro Mini. Damals dachte ich mir nichts dabei, aber so langsam hat das System. Kleinste Fischlis, ok, aber der heute und manch anderer waren schon bessere Fische. Kein Kunstköder bei mir brachte bisher mehr davon. Liegt es an der Schärfe der Haken, der Größe...
Muß das beobachten und mir was einfallen lassen. Sehr beliebt ist er ja, aber die Fehlbissrate. Naja.


----------



## Mescalero (11. August 2020)

Die modernen Wurmfliegen sind ja meist sehr simple Muster, der „Overhand Worm“ ist eine nochmals vereinfachte Version davon. Er besteht nur aus Haken und einem Stück Chenille oder Squirmy Worm-Material.

Als ich davon gelesen habe, musste ich das umgehend ausprobieren. Kurze Tenkararute (wegen Gestrüpp und kleinem Bach), 16er Gamakatsu LS1810 und ein paar Schnipsel Wurmgummi und Chenille, das ist die ganze Ausrüstung.

Die Methode funktioniert aber sie sorgt nicht für Bisse im Minutentakt. Ich war etwa anderthalb Stunden am Wasser, hatte zwei Fehlbisse und vier Fische - mit Wurm am Jighaken läuft es besser. Landen konnte ich je eine Rotfeder, Barsch, Plötz und Gründling. Ob Chenille oder Squirmy Worm Gummi macht anscheinend keinen Unterschied.
Ach ja, erst war ich an einem anderen Spot mit reichlich Döbeln an der Oberfläche - die interessierten sich Null für die Attrappen!


----------



## geomas (12. August 2020)

Interessant, danke für Eure Beiträge!

Ich habe noch ein paar (Klein-) Packungen ziemlich echt aussehender „Redworms” (extrem stinkend, auftreibend, von Enterprise Tackle). 
Wäre interessant, ob man die Teile auch „wacky” montieren kann. Muß mal probieren und auch sehen, ob sie weich genug dafür sind.
Diese Cheru-Dingens sind jetzt auch im Stall und anderer Kleinkram auch. Unmengen an Kleinstwobblern und lütten Spinnern.
Heute Abend berichtete mir ein Spinnfischer von 2 Alanden auf Spinner hier am Fluß nebenan.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Interessant, danke für Eure Beiträge!
> 
> Ich habe noch ein paar (Klein-) Packungen ziemlich echt aussehender „Redworms” (extrem stinkend, auftreibend, von Enterprise Tackle).
> Wäre interessant, ob man die Teile auch „wacky” montieren kann. Muß mal probieren und auch sehen, ob sie weich genug dafür sind.
> ...


Du wirst sehen, dass gerade die Chebus, auch die anderen Finesse Rigs, eine ganze Fülle an unorthodoxen Montagemöglichkeiten bieten, die alle bestens für "What ever swims allong" Fischen geeignet sind. Selbst Brassen sind einem gelegentlich bewegten Rotwurm(Imitat) nicht abgeneigt. Gib zwischen den Haken und das Chebu ein kleines Vorfach, von vielleicht 10 cm und faulenze diese Gummiwürmer, oder echte Würmer, gaanz laaangsam über den Grund... es beisst praktisch alles. Denn so einen seltsamen Wurm lässt man sich als Fisch nicht entgehen. Am Ende fräße ihn ein Kollege und hätte damit vielleicht einen Vorteil!


----------



## geomas (12. August 2020)

„Unorthodox” ist schonmal Musik in meinen Ohren. Ich werde diese Woche noch angreifen (Gewitter und kurzfristige Arbeit mal außenvor).


----------



## Forelle74 (12. August 2020)

Hallo
Ich berichte hier auch nochmal kurz.
Und mit Foto.
Ihr habt mich ja auch angesteckt mit den Chebus.
Ich muss sagen das der Twister einfach "geiler" läuft.
Den kann man viel flexibler führen.
Und die Orange Farbe sorgt noch zusätzlich für nen Eye Catcher.
Drei Döbel mit ca 20-30 cm sind drauf eingestiegen.
Und natürlich der Rotpunktdöbel vom anderen Thread.

Das Rotauge vom Bild hab ich an nem Spot erwischt an dem ein kleiner Altarm vom Fluss weggeht.
Dort ist ne tiefe Mulde.
Ich musste den Twister sogar zweimal einem fetten Spiegel Karpfen vom Maul wegziehen.
Der Kerl ist dem Twister wehement nachgeschwommen und wollte ihn einsaugen.
Da der bestimmt über 10pfd hatte wäre ich mit meinem UL Zeug allerdings sicher zweiter Sieger gewesen.

Vorteil der Twister ist auch das die Fische eher neugierig gucken als wegschwimmen.
Wenn man nen 4g Spoon in einen Schwarm Aitel pfeffert ist dort erstmal Ruhe.




Die gute hatte fast 35cm was für meine Verhältnisse riesig ist.
Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung die Erfolgreiche Montage.




Grüße Michi


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die Rotfeder vom Bild hab ich an nem Spot erwischt an dem ein kleiner Altarm vom Fluss weggeht.
> Dort ist ne tiefe Mulde.




Petri Heil zum dicken Plötz Michi!


----------



## Mescalero (12. August 2020)

Welche Größe haben der Twister und Chebu?


----------



## Forelle74 (12. August 2020)

@Professor Tinca 
Danke  



Mescalero schrieb:


> Welche Größe haben der Twister und Chebu?





Die Twister sind ca. 3cm(ohne Schwanz).
Die Chebus haben je 1g.


----------



## Minimax (22. August 2020)

Guten Morgen Jungs,
ich kann eine Beobachtung zu räuberischen Friedfischen anfügen, nur für die Akten:
Heute in aller Herrgottsfrüh, es wird vermutlich kurz nach 5 gewesen sein, bin ich von Hitze und schweren Alpdrücken geplagt aus dem Bett gefallen und mit der Spinnrute an die Spree getappst- übrigens ohne Angelschein, Massband, Knüppel und Messer, das ihr´s nur wisst (die liegen nämlich im 2 Strassen entfernten Minimobil)
DIe Spree ist zäh und grün wie Erbsensuppe, und selbst in dieser frühen Morgenstunde war die Luft ganz ähnlich.
Jedenfalls gabs nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten einzwei Entschneiderungsbärschlein im Microformat- und schliesslich  einen richtigen kräftigen Biss, mit kurzem Kontakt.

Das Fluovorfach verriet den Übeltäter, es war ganz voller milchigtrüber Schleimperlen: Eine Brasse hatte offenbar nach dem 6g Spinnmad in Firetiger geschnappt.
Das interessante- es war kein Zufall oder ein foul hook, denn einzwei Würfe später konnte ich genau beobachten, wie eine mittelgroße Brasse dem Köder nachgefolgt ist, und erst abdrehte als er die Wasseroberfläche durchbrach. Es scheint also, als ob auch die Spreebrassen gelegentlich räuberische Instinkte entwickeln, und auch kaltes Metall sie reizt und nicht nur ihre bekannte Vorliebe für Gummitierchen.

Ich konnte dann die Sache nicht mehr weiterverfolgen, weil ich an der Stelle von einem wirklich aufdringlichen Biber massivst belästigt wurde und es auch zu regnen anfing, so dass ich mich in ein Frühstückscafe zurückziehen und mit Mettbrötchen und Kaffee stärken musste. Nach der ganzen Aufregung wird mir nun ein Nickerchen gut tun.
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2020)

Oben drüber ist doch gerade so ein Lieblingsverschnabulierobjekt abgebildet.
Ich habe gestern auch eine große Probebestellung mit vielen Leckerlis in diversen Größen bekommen.

Man darf nur nicht sicher davon ausgehen, dass da nur kleinere Fische draufgehen, sondern sollte so vorhanden mit dem 1m Rapfen rechnen und Freund Esox nimmt öfter mal auch gerne Gummibärchen und stellt einen vor eine echte Herausforderung!


----------



## Mescalero (22. August 2020)

Heute ist nicht mein Jahr... erst das Malheur mit der Karre und eine um zwei Stunden verspätete Ankunft am Wasser.
Zwischenruf: ordentlicher Döbel (an die 40, kein großer Fisch aber auch keiner der üblichen Minis) auf 18er Nymphe.
Dann Schnur ab, ohne Watklamotten ins gesäßtiefe Wasser - Schnur für immer weg.
Anschließend Gewitter und Starkregen.


----------



## geomas (22. August 2020)

Die „Blechliebe” der Brassen wird auch in „Blei und Güster” von Dr. Herzberg thematisiert. 
Kleine „Relaxe”, Chedingens und andere möglicherweise geeignete Kunstköder sind jetzt im Bestand, muß mal ran.


----------



## phirania (22. August 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ist wirklich so !
> Waller auf Boilies Karpfen auf Kofi ,Hechte auf Maden. ....manchmal verdrehte Welt, aber genau das macht es manchmal aus ,das alles möglich ist!



Bei mir im kleinen See beißen die Hecht zurzeit nur noch auf Boilies und die Karpfen gehen auf kleine Gummifische ..
Verückte Welt sag ich nur.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2020)

Als Jungangler fing ich einmal auf einen relativ großen _Mepps Lusox _(Bleikopfspinner) einen dicken Brassen.
Zwei Haken des Drillings fassten sauber im Maul, der Fisch wollte die vermeintliche Beute also haben oder aber zumindest vertreiben.
Damals war ich darüber sehr verwundert, wollte ich doch eigentlich einen Hecht fangen. 

Als ich irgendwann um die Friedfische auf Kunstköder wusste, sind mir auf einen schlanken ABU Toby noch ein paar Alande gegangen.
Weiterhin fing ein Kumpel, mit einem kleinen Spinner, in unseren damaligen Pachtteichen einmal ein paar stattliche Rotfedern.
Auch er war ziemlich verwundert darüber, in diesem Fall konnte ich ihn dann darüber aufklären.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2020)

Bei Brassen auf Raubfischköder muss man aber auch sehr die Jahreszeit berücksichtigen. Brassen haben während der Laichzeit, also ihrer eigenen, einen sehr ausgeprägten Revieranspruch. Das heisst, sie gehen kleinere und eigentlich arglose Fische gerne mal an, ohne dabei wirklich Beute machen zu wollen. Andererseits kann es sich praktisch kein Fisch leisten, einen schönen Happen Eiweiss einfach so vergehen zu lassen. Wirklich reine Veganer unter den heimischen Arten wären mir jetzt nicht bekannt. So kommt es dann immer wieder mal zu seltsamen Fängen auf Köder, die für ganz andere bestimmt waren. 

Wobei Cypriniden, wie Döbel, Alande, besonders die Rapfen, aber auch Barben und Karpfen dafür bekannt sind, dass sie entweder rein räuberisch leben, b.z.w. sich auch gerne mal "vergreifen". Allerdings muss man auch sehen, dass Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Schleien und sogar an sich völlig harmlose Lauben Kleintiere als ganz normale Nahrung ansehen. Sind sie alle Fried-, oder Raubfische?

Andersherum klappt es ja auch. Forellen und Barsche auf Mais, Teig u.s.w. sind ja auch alles andere als seltene Zufallsfänge. Oder Hechte auf Boilies - alles keine Seltenheiten.

Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist die Unterscheidung in Fried- und Raubfische irreführender Kokolores. Die Trennung in Fische mit bezahnten und unbezahnten Kiefern träfe es viel genauer.

Fischt mal die üblichen Naturköder aktiver, die kleinen Kunstköder passiver und ihr werdet ganz schnell feststellen, wie fließend hier die Grenzen bei den Fischen sind. Grad die zeitgemäßen Finesse Montagen, bestückt mit saftigen Würmern, bieten da sehr kurzweilige Alternativen an, wenn man die auch mal gaanz laangsam, oder zwischendurch passiv führt.


----------



## rustaweli (8. Januar 2021)

Schön das Ihr reinschaut!
In diesem Thread soll es gebündelt um das Angeln auf Friedfische mit Kunstködern gehen. Egal ob mit einer Spinning,- Casting,- oder Fliegenrute.
Ob Taktiken, Methoden, Erfahrungen, Köder, Bilder, Erfolge oder Schneidertage, jeder Bericht ist herzlich willkommen!
Unser Boarduser Geo erstellte ja schon seinerzeit solch ein Thema und ich bedanke mich an der Stelle dafür. Ich würde es aber nochmals gern bündeln und hoffe den ein oder anderen Googlesucher vielleicht auch noch hier einzufangen und dazu zu bewegen unser Nischendasein zu erweitern.
Die Regeln hier sind einfach, ein anständiges Miteinander, keine Diskussionen über Verwertung oder C&R, keine Küchenbilder oder blutende Fische!
Du fischst gern mit solch Methoden? Du bist an dieser Angelei interessiert? Du kommst mit den einfachen Regeln klar? Na dann herzlich willkommen!

Warum mit UL oder Fliege auf Friedfische, was macht diese recht junge Angelei aus, was gefällt mir und hoffentlich, vielleicht Euch daran?
Nun, die Gründe sind so vielfältig wie die gesamte Angelei überhaupt.. Ich nenne mal ein paar Gründe für meine Faszination an dieser Fischerei.
Da wäre die Mobilität. Suchen, wandern, Strecke machen. 
Die "Leichtigkeit". Keine Futterkampagnen, leichtes Gepäck, sauber, kein langes Putzen und aufräumen nach dem Angeltag.
Faszination Köder. Mittlerweile gibt es so eine unendliche Bandbreite an tollen und wunderschönen Kleinstködern. Creatuere, Mini GuFi, kleinste Hardbaits usw. mit Gefahr der Sammlersucht.
Die Bandbreite. Alles ist möglich, über das ganze Jahr hinweg. Fliegenfischen, Fliegen/Streamer an der Spinnrute, Topwatern, Mittelwasser, am Grund... Zu und für jede Jahreszeit finden sich Taktiken, Methoden und Zielfische.
Allround und Überraschungen. Alles ist möglich und man weiß nie so recht was beißt. Ob Ukelei, Karpfen, Brassen, Döbel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Barben..., alles kann, nichts muß.
Faktor Zeit. Als Familienvater und leidenschaftlicher Angler weiß ich kostbare Zeit und Zeitmanagement sehr zu schätzen. Stundenlanges Angeln ist selten möglich, oft ergeben sich eigentlich nur kleine Fenster. Nicht selten kommen solche auch noch spontan. Kurzfristig 2 Stunden Zeit? Also los, schnell ans Wasser. Bei An,- und Abfahrt bleibt vielleicht eine Stunde reine Angelzeit. Sind wir ehrlich, wer mag mit vollem Gepäck in so einer Situation los, rührt für eine Stunde Futter an und baut einen Futterplatz auf? Wer sitzt mit Boilies oder MF auf Karpfen an? Spotwechsel und Fische suchen innerhalb solch eines Zeitfensters? Wieder zu Hause auch noch Tackle aufräumen, Siebe und Futtereimer putzen?
Kurz vor der Arbeit oder einen kleinen Stopp nach der Arbeit beim Heimweg am Wasser? Perfekt!

Das war ein kurzer Einblick meinerseits in diese noch recht junge, moderne Angelei auf Friedfische.
Freue mich über entstehendes Interesse, wachsender Beteiligung und tollen Austausch!
Petri!


----------



## rustaweli (8. Januar 2021)

Hier ein kleines Video. Eigentlich geht es da nicht um Friedfische, aber man sieht wundervolle Beifänge von Brassen und Rotaugen, auch wenn eine von zwei Brachsen gehakt wurde.


----------



## rustaweli (8. Januar 2021)

Für die Fliegenfischer unserer Zunft, oder jene die es irgendwann mal probieren wollen(wie ich).
Werde es mir auch bald ordern und lesen.


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2021)

Fand ich auch ganz gut


----------



## rustaweli (8. Januar 2021)

Und hier noch ein kleiner Bericht zum Thema.









						UL auf Friedfische – Alles, was du wissen musst!
					

Ultralight-Angeln auf Friedfische führt immer noch so ein bisschen ein Schattendasein. Zu Unrecht: Denn mit den modernen Ultralight-Methoden und Ködern lassen…




					fisherino.de


----------



## hester (8. Januar 2021)

Fällt das auch darunter?
Winkelpicker, 5 gr. Olivette, Made oder Mais ganz normal an entsprechendes Vorfach und über den Grund zupfen. Funltioniert recht gut. Kann man auch mit entsprechend kleinen Kunstködern machen. Habe mich schon immer gewundert warum man extra Dropshot Ruten etc. dafür braucht, ich persönlich finde ne Pickerrute besser geeignet.

Mit Fliegenrute ist das natürlich eine ganz andere Sache. Macht richtig Laune. Habe ich früher öfter gemacht, da hat mein Rücken noch nicht so rumgezickt. Eine 4/5 er handgebaute Rute habe ich noch, fristet leider ein unrühmliches Dasein. 
@rustaweli , könnte ein Anstoß sein das wieder mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## rustaweli (8. Januar 2021)

Schön, und berichte falls Du Dich doch wieder hinreißen läßt!
Zur Frage, zwar nicht ganz, aber wenn es Kunstmaden sind, warum nicht?!


----------



## hester (8. Januar 2021)

Du hast mich jetzt wieder richtig angefixt.
Ich werde jetzt erstmal die Rute wieder raussuchen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

interessant ist dies schon. Ich selbst fische oft an einem sogenannten "Mischgewässer". Das hat neben einem guten Forellenbestand noch eine breite Palette anderer Fischarten. Ich fange dort regelmäßig mit der Fliegenrute neben Forellen eben auch Aitel (Döbel), Hasel, Rotaugen, Brachsen, Barben, Karpfen, Giebel, Barsche, vereinzelt auch mal ne Nase. Schneider war ich dort noch nie, irgend etwas geht immer.
Ürigens neu ist das nicht auf Friedfische mit der Fliege. Ein Urgestein der Deutschen Fliegenfischerszene, der Robert Pfandl, brachte uns dies schon in den frühen 1960ern nahe, da unsere Forellengewässer für die meisten aus der Jugendgruppe etwas schwierig zu erreichen waren und wir daher mit anderen Fischen oft vorlieb nahmen.
Der Robert Pfandl fischte sowieso nur mit der Fliege und seit 1960 habe ich ihn gekannt, da fing der schon seine Karpfen auf die Fliege. Sehr zur Verwunderung der konservativen Karpfenfischer. Übrigens; Schleien gehen auch auf Fliege.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (8. Januar 2021)

Super Lajos und wieder "geschichtlich" was dazu gelernt!
Wäre toll wenn Deine Fänge, Bilder und Berichte, ob kurz oder lang, ab und an einen Weg hierher finden!

Dann mal los hester, freut mich sehr! Das Fliegenfischen wird diesbezüglich auch noch ein Projekt von mir werden. Wie Lajos schon schrieb, manchmal hat man Möglichkeiten aber nicht die Salmonidenstämme. Warum nicht diese tolle Angelei auf Friedfische?!


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Warum mit UL oder Fliege auf Friedfische, was macht diese recht junge Angelei aus



Äh, na ja, neu ist anders... .
Irgendwann Ende der 70er habe ich damit begonnen mir kleinste und allerkleinste Löffel und Spinner selbst zu bauen, um damit Ukelei und Rotfedern zu beangeln.
Das hat auch sehr gut funktioniert und ich hielt mich für einen ganz tollen Pionier, der ganz neue Wege beschritt.. .
Diese Gefühl hielt genau so lange, bis in einem Angelmagazin ein Artikel über einen Meisterfischer aus der DDR erschien, der das gleiche wohl schon Ende der 50er so gemacht hatte...


----------



## rustaweli (8. Januar 2021)

Klar wird es vereinzelt schon Angler gegeben haben welche so erfolgreich waren! Wahrscheinlich mit Fliege sogar mehr. So wirklich in die Breite ging es beim Spinnfischen wohl aber eher nicht. Denke ich zumindest. Ich glaube und hoffe das da etwas wächst. Schauen wir doch nur wie sich eine Menge erneuert, modernisiert, entwickelt hat. Die ganzen Finesse Rigs, die unglaubliche Köderentwicklung, Chebus, Offset,... Natürlich gab es manches schon und ist dank der Entwicklung der Informationsbandbreite bekannter geworden. Hinzu der Austausch über mediale Möglichkeiten. Auf diesen Austausch und ein Wachsen der Friedfisch Gemeinde per Spinning oder Fliegenfischen hoffe ich auch sehr hier. Ob "alt" oder neu.
Hast Du einen Zugriff auf diesen Artikel?


----------



## rustaweli (8. Januar 2021)

hester schrieb:


> Du hast mich jetzt wieder richtig angefixt.
> Ich werde jetzt erstmal die Rute wieder raussuchen.


Geht mir auch so und bin vom Thema angesteckt.
Hatte mir vor Zeiten mal eine Wathose gekauft, aber nur einmal genutzt. Seitdem moderte sie in der Garage vor sich hin. Hab sie nun rausgekramt und werde sie später in der Wanne putzen sowie auf Dichtigkeit prüfen.
Habe ja eine BC gewonnen und mir dazu eine Rute geordert. Sollte heute kommen, naja, vielleicht dann morgen. Werde diese BC dann mit Mono bespulen, an die UL Caste hängen, die Wathose anziehen und watend mit Kleinstködern die ersten BC Versuche (bin da Anfänger) mitten im Fluss auf Friedfische machen.
Bilder und Berichte folgen. Freu mich!
Vielleicht folgt irgendwann eine Fliegenrute.


----------



## Mikesch (8. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ....
> Der Robert Pfandl fischte sowieso nur mit der Fliege ...


Eine sehr erfolgreiche Fliege, die Pfandl spezial, ist nach ihm benannt.
Wahrscheinlich auch von ihm entwickelt.


----------



## fluefiske (9. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Äh, na ja, neu ist anders... .
> Irgendwann Ende der 70er habe ich damit begonnen mir kleinste und allerkleinste Löffel und Spinner selbst zu bauen,



Und in der Neuzeit nennt man sie SPOONS 
Verkauft sich halt besser als kleine Löffel


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2021)

Wobei ich das weniger für Marketing halte sondern eher als Teil vom ganzen Anglizismen "Problem" heutzutage sehe. Ist ja überall so. Im Angeln, Sport, Alltagssprache...


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Eine sehr erfolgreiche Fliege, die Pfandl spezial, ist nach ihm benannt.
> Wahrscheinlich auch von ihm entwickelt.


Hallo,

wie auch der "Pfandl Mischblock". Einfach aber genial, nun, er war ja auch Ingenieur.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2021)

Habt Ihr vielleicht ein Bild zu dieser ominösen Fliege?
Das Netz gibt wenig her, auch wenn der Name von Herrn Pfandl oft auftaucht, meist in Verbindung mit alten "Der Fliegenfischer" Heften aus den 70ern.
In diesem Artikel wird sie auch hervorgehoben beim Karpfenangeln.









						Sommerliche Karpfenfischerei mit der Fliegenrute - Faszination Fliegenfischen Blog
					

Praxisberichte direkt vom Wasser, Bindeanleitungen von tollen Fliegenmuster oder Berichte vom Fliegenfischen in der Heimat und auf Reisen.



					www.fliegenfischen-bayern.de


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Übrigens; Schleien gehen auch auf Fliege.


Das mag sein, aber mit der Nymphe sind die Chancen m.E. besser. 

Mit der Flugangel gezielt Schleien zu fangen erfordert aber wahrscheinlich schon ein geeignetes Gewässer mit entsprechenden Bestand und positiven Rahmenbedingungen.  In trüben, dicht bewachsenen Gewässern, wo man seine Köder 2m tief in Krautlöchern anbieten müsste und dichter Uferbewuchs auch noch das Werfen erschwert, ist das sicher ne Herausforderung. 

Die ominöse  Pfandl-Spezial war übrigens auch keine Fliege sondern eine Nymphe.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das mag sein, aber mit der Nymphe sind die Chancen m.E. besser.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 

ist schon klar. Die 3/4 Schleien, welche ich da fing waren auch nur Beifang. Ich wollte auch nur darstellen, dass man da sogar Schleien darauf fangen kann. Eine von denen nahm sogar einen Streamer, die anderen die Nymphe.
Der Robert Pfandl band ja oft auch aus ganz einfachen Materialien Fliegen, z.B. aus Wollfäden. Damit wollte er uns nahebringen, dass man da nicht unbedingt teures Bindematerial braucht. Das Geld saß Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er, gerade bei uns Jugendlichen, auch nicht so locker. Ich hatte da allerdings zum Glück eine kinderlose, etwas begüterte Tante, deren Lieblingsneffe ich war .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Januar 2021)

@rustaweli
Erstmal danke für das Thema das ich sehr Interessant finde.
Ich beschäftige mich schon lange mit dem Thema alles mögliche mit Kleinst Kunstködern oder der Fliege zu befischen.
Im Vordergrund stehen bei mir der Einsatz von Perdigon Nymphen.
Aber auch Ultralight mit allen möglichen kleinst Twistern und Co. ist mein Ding.

Für nen kleinen Fluss der aber teilweise recht tief ist und ordentlich viele Gumpen hat hab ich mir folgendes zusammen gestellt.

Man kann  dies eine Mischung aus Drop Shot und Renken Zupfen bezeichnen.

Meine Rute ist eine alte Cormoran "Trout Fly" 9' #5/6.
Das geniale an der Rute ist das sie eigentlich eine Match Beringung aufweist.
Den Rutenhalter hab ich umgebaut für eine Stationärrolle.
Und den Spitzenring durch einen Match Spitzenring ersetzt.
Der unendlich biegsame Blank ist bestens geeignet um auch größere Fische noch ordentlich zu drillen.
Fliegenruten Typisch ist aber das man eine 8cm Ukelei noch genau so wahrnimmt als würd ne Forelle beißen.
Im Drill merkt man dann auch schon ungefähr welche Größe einen erwartet.
Ein Karpfenbiss hingegen fühlt sich an wie ein Donnerschlag   .
Hier mal die Rute.





Darunter ist die Eigenbau Pose zu sehen.




Die Pose ist so konzipiert das sie mit einem Dropshot Blei grad so austariert ist.
Wenn man die Montage leicht auf Grund legt und die Rute fixiert ist die Montage perfekt ausgetrimmt.
Die Pose wippt dann leicht hin und her und die Nymphe somit leicht auf und ab.
Die Montage:




Das ist eine Einfache Nymph am Dropshot System.
Oder eher wie eine Hegene mit einem Springer.
Wenn erlaubt kann man auch mehr Springer nehmen.
Die Montage ist halt genau auf mein Gewässer abgestimmt.
Also von der Pose übers Blei bis zur Nymphe muss alles passen.
Diese Montage hat mir schon schöne Fische gebracht.
Unter anderem hab ich  auch nen 37er Döbel damit gefangen von dem ich sogar noch ein Foto hab.




Aber meist waren es kleinere Weißfische und sogar eine Forelle.
Wir haben ein kleines Mischflüsschen in denn alles mögliche rumschwimmt.

Ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht mit zu viel Text zugeballert.
Aber ich liebe es neue Montagen oder auch altbewährte umzumodeln,auszutüfteln bis ins kleinste Detail.
Der nächste Plan steht schon.
Bis bald.
Grüße Michi.
PS.Ich werde diesen tollen Thread mit hoher Aufmerksamkeit mitlesen.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2021)

Schöne Bilder und danke für den Einblick!


----------



## hester (9. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> @rustaweli
> Erstmal danke für das Thema das ich sehr Interessant finde.
> Ich beschäftige mich schon lange mit dem Thema alles mögliche mit Kleinst Kunstködern oder der Fliege zu befischen.
> Im Vordergrund stehen bei mir der Einsatz von Perdigon Nymphen.
> Aber auch Ultralight mit allen möglichen kleinst Twistern und Co. ist mein Ding.


Tolle Idee, interessant.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2021)

Hab es heute wieder probiert in der Hoffnung mit kleinen Gummis und kleinsten Cranks Döbel oder Barben zum Anbeissen verführen zu können. Leider erfolglos, aber schön war es watend unter anderem an solch Stellen zu fischen.





Schon ein beseelendes Gefühl mitten im Fluß zu stehen, den Köder langsam zu führen, auf Nachläufer zu achten und auf den einen Biss zu hoffen.




Blöd nur wenn man ab und an die tieferen Stellen mit Uferangeln überbrückt und sich nicht für einen Wat,- oder normalen Kescher entscheiden kann. Ich nahm einen normalen und anfangs sah das dann so aus.




Irgendwann war es mir zu mühselig immer wieder zum Kescher zu laufen beim weitergehen. Also schob ich ihn zusammen und in meinen Latz rein. Mit dem netten Nebeneffekt dann wie eine Art Armablage beim Angeln zu haben. Neben tollen Natureindrücken entdeckte ich dann dieses Kerlchen im Wasser. Keine Ahnung ob lebendig oder nicht. Manchmal sah es am Wasserboden so aus als ob die Scheren sich bewegen würden.




Gibt es bei Krebsen eigentlich so eine Art Winterstarre?
Nach kurzem "Hallo" entließ ich ihn wieder in sein Element.
Geschneidert, aber mit Genuß!
Schönen Abend allerseits!


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hab es heute wieder probiert in der Hoffnung mit kleinen Gummis und kleinsten Cranks Döbel oder Barben zum Anbeissen verführen zu können. Leider erfolglos, aber schön war es watend unter anderem an solch Stellen zu fischen.
> Anhang anzeigen 364014
> 
> Schon ein beseelendes Gefühl mitten im Fluß zu stehen, den Köder langsam zu führen, auf Nachläufer zu achten und auf den einen Biss zu hoffen.
> ...


Echt schönes Gewässer.
Für solche gemeinsamen Einsätze des Kescher hab ich mir ein Karabiner hinzugefügt. .
Da kann man ihn am Gürtel, Rucksack oder sonstwo hinhängen. 




Ein Watkescher ist mir hierfür auch zu kurz.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Echt schönes Gewässer.
> Für solche gemeinsamen Einsätze des Kescher hab ich mir ein Karabiner hinzugefügt. .
> Da kann man ihn am Gürtel, Rucksack oder sonstwo hinhängen.
> Anhang anzeigen 364018
> ...


Dieses Gefühl zwecks Kescherlänge beschlich sich bei mir auch. Guter Einwand mit dem Karabiner! Könnte ich irgendwo oben anbringen. Ein etwas nasser Griff ist ja eh nicht so wild.


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Habt Ihr vielleicht ein Bild zu dieser ominösen Fliege?


Würde mich auch interessieren    Im Netz habe ich nichts gefunden.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Januar 2021)

Irgendwo stand, das sie eine Gruene aufsteigende Zuckmueckenlarve darstellen soll.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Irgendwo stand, das sie eine Gruene aufsteigende Zuckmueckenlarve darstellen soll.


Schon mal der erste Hinweis zum genaueren Ausschauen der 
'Prantl Spezial'.   
Dazu noch was gelernt. Wußte nicht einmal das aufsteigende Zuckmückenlarven grünlich sind. Noch so viel zu entdecken, wunderbar!


----------



## rustaweli (13. Januar 2021)

Finde ich richtig interessant.
Binde/Montageanleitung für eine interessante Fliege, welche ich mir gut auch an einer UL vorstellen kann.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Mai 2021)

Sodele, gleich endlich mal wieder dem alten Laster fröhnen, UL und bei Fliegen ein Splitshot, bin gespannt!




Mehr kommt nicht mit. Die oberen Fliegen gekauft, die unteren von einem Bekannten gebunden.

Wichtig für mich, an die Mods!
Könnte man vielleicht diesen und den Thread (unter diesem Namen/ anderer Name) zusammenfassen?
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ul-fliege-friedfisch-eck.351837/

Wäre super, danke!


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wichtig für mich, an die Mods!
> Könnte man vielleicht diesen und den Thread (unter diesem Namen/ anderer Name) zusammenfassen?
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/ul-fliege-friedfisch-eck.351837/
> 
> Wäre super, danke!


Erledigt


----------



## rustaweli (14. Mai 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Erledigt


Super, danke sehr! Könntest Du nun vielleicht noch den anderen Thread Namen mit im Titel hinten dran anfügen, also .../...? Das wäre genial.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2021)

Wenn es für dich Genial ist, das soll es sein


----------



## rustaweli (14. Mai 2021)

Danke vielmals Hecht100+ ! 
Sehr fein, so ist das komische Gefühl weg und es macht gleich wieder doppelt  Spaß! 

Ich blieb heute Schneider, aber egal. Denke für Fliegen/Nymphen ist es noch etwas zu früh. Aber auch auf den Rest ging heute nix, was ja aber nichts heissen muß. 
Welche Schnur benutzt Ihr eigentlich beim UL, Nanofil, Mono oder Geflochtene?


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich blieb heute Schneider, aber egal. Denke für Fliegen/Nymphen ist es noch etwas zu früh. Aber auch auf den Rest ging heute nix


Ich habe war seit Mitte April (Schonzeitende) scouten an verschiedenen Forellengewässern Brandenburgs.
Die Fliegenjungs haben gefangen, die Spinleute waren unzufriedener.
Ich hab mehrfach gesehen, das grosse, fette, dunkle Nymphen Erfolg brachten.
Probier doch mal einen orntlich schweren, schwarzen Woolly Bugger (also klassisches Muster), er müsste WG mässig wunderbar an einer UL funktionieren.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## rustaweli (15. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe war seit Mitte April (Schonzeitende) scouten an verschiedenen Forellengewässern Brandenburgs.
> Die Fliegenjungs haben gefangen, die Spinleute waren unzufriedener.
> Ich hab mehrfach gesehen, das grosse, fette, dunkle Nymphen Erfolg brachten.
> Probier doch mal einen orntlich schweren, schwarzen Woolly Bugger (also klassisches Muster), er müsste WG mässig wunderbar an einer UL funktionieren.
> ...


Danke, den Wooly hatte ich schon wieder vergessen, obwohl auf meiner To do Liste! 
Mit zu früh meinte ich eher Schleien, Brassen, Karpfen, Rotaugen etc. Dafür stehen sie im See und Fluss wohl noch zu tief, bzw muß ich das kurze Fenster kennen in welchem sie schon ufer,- u oberflächennah ihr Unwesen treiben. Sind Dir Fänge mit Fliegen derzeit von Döbeln bekannt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2021)

UL Angelei brachte heute neben Raubfischen auch etliche schöne Roddows.....ich hab vor lauter Beißerei nur zwei fotografiert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri, Professor Tinca 
Dropshop oder eingeleiert?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2021)

Gejiggt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Mai 2021)

Wow, Raubploetzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wow, Raubploetzen.



Nee. Roddows!


----------



## Minimax (31. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Roddows!


Exakt.  
Könntest Du bei Gelwgenheit mal die verwendeten Köder(chen) im Bild und Massstab zeigen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2021)

Mini Kopytos 3,5cm am 3gr, Jigkopp Größe 6.








						RELAX 1" Kopyto Classic (3.5 cm) - Gummifisch - CAMO-Tackle Shop
					

Mit 3,5 Zentimetern der kleinste Spross der Kopyto-Familie - und genau der richtige Happen für Forellen, halbstarke Barsche oder immer dann, wenn im Sommer Brut




					www.camo-tackle.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> im Bild und Massstab zeigen?



Neben 'nem Bratbarsch sieht der kleine Kopyto etwa so aus:


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Juli 2021)

Döbel lieben Koppenstreamer


----------

